# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  क्या कैसे करे \ How To

## Dark Rider

ये सूत्र लोगो की मदद के लिए बनाया गया है   आप किसी विषय के जानकर है और कुछ सिखाना चाहते है तो कंप्यूटर से जुड़े सभी बाते आप इस सूत्र में विडियो या स्क्रीन शोट्स के माद्यम से बताये 
जो लोगो के लिए सम झ ना कठिन है या उन्हें  नहीं मालूम है

----------


## Dark Rider

आपकी विन्दोव्स का backup केसे ले ताकि बार बार  software  नहीं डालने पड़े 







दयां रखे  backup से पहले सारे जरुरी  software  और  driver डाल ले

----------


## sukhveer

thanks manoj,good information.i think vista and 7 dont need any software for backup and restore,but for xp we need some kind of software for backup and restore(as you show us).can you also provide us the software,.that will be great .   thanks

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*मनोज भाई  कृपया  इन सवालों का विस्तार से जवाब दें /
(१). क्या इसका bootable डिस्क बनाई जा सकती है
(2). जिस से backup  लिया है उसकी cd image दें.
(३). जिससे विडियो शूट किया है उसके बारे में बताएं 
(४)क्या एक कंप्यूटर के इमागे को दुसरे कुम्पुटर   में  इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है  यदि हाँ  तो कैसे. 
 

                            अभी के लिए बस इतना ही आगे प्रॉब्लम होने पर और पूछूंगा 
                   शुभ संध्या 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई  कृपया  इन सवालों का विस्तार से जवाब दें /
> (१). क्या इसका bootable डिस्क बनाई जा सकती है
> (2). जिस से backup  लिया है उसकी cd image दें.
> (३). जिससे विडियो शूट किया है उसके बारे में बताएं 
> (४)क्या एक कंप्यूटर के इमागे को दुसरे कुम्पुटर   में  इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है  यदि हाँ  तो कैसे. 
>  
> 
>                             अभी के लिए बस इतना ही आगे प्रॉब्लम होने पर और पूछूंगा 
>                    शुभ संध्या 
> *


१. हा यह bootable  है 
२. इसकी  image यहाँ  निचे से  डाउनलोड करे 
३ इस सॉफ्टवेर का नाम fraps है
४. नहीं ऐसा कहना ठीक नहीं होगा ये हर कंप्यूटर के लिए अलग अलग होना चाहिए

----------


## Dark Rider

Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)





Official site



http://hotfile.com/dl/73413596/326b1..._2011.iso.html

http://www.fileserve.com/file/p2aBfP..._boot_2011.iso

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> १. हा यह bootable  है 
> २. इसकी  image यहाँ  निचे से  डाउनलोड करे 
> ३ इस सॉफ्टवेर का नाम fraps है
> ४. नहीं ऐसा कहना ठीक नहीं होगा ये हर कंप्यूटर के लिए अलग अलग होना चाहिए


 *कृपया  इसकी bootable डिस्क बनाने की विधि  विस्तार से बताएं   और विडियो कैसे शूट करून ये भी बताएं  धन्यवाद्  
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *कृपया  इसकी bootable डिस्क बनाने की विधि  विस्तार से बताएं   और विडियो कैसे शूट करून ये भी बताएं  धन्यवाद्  
> *


एक बात बता http://www.acronis.com/ साईट क्यों दी है 

यहाँ जा और विडियो देख

----------


## hamraaz

window 7 का स्क्रिन सुट (screen shot) कैसे करे soutcut key बताए

----------


## Dark Rider

> window 7 का स्क्रिन सुट (screen shot) कैसे करे soutcut key बताए


print screen और फिर paint में जाकर paste  करो और सेव

----------


## incanadaplayboy

मनोज जी डाउनलोड करने के बाद 38mb की फाइल आ रही है वोह भी rar  फॉर्मेट में

----------


## ricky10_2009

Manoj ji ye download to pura hota he magar cd write me error aati he.

----------


## Dark Rider

> Manoj ji ye download to pura hota he magar cd write me error aati he.


नहीं यह 149.56 mb की फाइल है डाउनलोड दुबारा करे मेने लिंक्स भी चेक कर ली है

----------


## sukhveer

> ऐसी जानकारी का आदान/प्रदान आप Personal message के जरिए करेंगे तो ज्यादा बेहतर होगा.धन्यवाद.


 sorry sir main bhool gya tha.

----------


## hamraaz

मनोज भाइ कृपया पी सी या लेफटाप को formet और instoll कैसे कर कृपया पूरी तरह बताए

----------


## ricky10_2009

sir ji Dwonload pura ho raha he par rar file keval 38 mb ki hoti he.

----------


## Dark Rider

> sir ji Dwonload pura ho raha he par rar file keval 38 mb ki hoti he.


मेने किया है भाई फिर भी में लिंक्स अपडेट कर दूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाइ कृपया पी सी या लेफटाप को formet और instoll कैसे कर कृपया पूरी तरह बताए


ओके वेट फॉर सन्डे फ्री होते ही विडियो बनाऊंगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> ...


 इसमें एर्रोर आ रहा है कृपया ज़ल्दी ठीक करें 
Attachment 40831

----------


## Lovely.indian

कोई ऐसा तरीका या सॉफ्टवेर बताने का कष्ट करें जिस द्वारा बर्न की गई वीडीओ डीवीडी को आम डीवीडी प्लयेर पर चलाया जा सके

----------


## Dark Rider

> कोई ऐसा तरीका या सॉफ्टवेर बताने का कष्ट करें जिस द्वारा बर्न की गई वीडीओ डीवीडी को आम डीवीडी प्लयेर पर चलाया जा सके


आम dvd प्लयेर मेरे तो सभी विडियो डिस्क को चला लेते है 

आप ये बताये की आप अभी तक कोनसा सॉफ्टवेर या तरीका काम ले रहे है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> आम dvd प्लयेर मेरे तो सभी विडियो डिस्क को चला लेते है 
> 
> आप ये बताये की आप अभी तक कोनसा सॉफ्टवेर या तरीका काम ले रहे है


 मनोज  जी, जब हम किसी dvd को बर्न करते हैं तो वोह तो data dvd की तरह ही बर्न  होती है. और घर मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर नहीं चलती. किन्तु  जब हम इस को video dvd बर्न करते हैं तो यह बड़े आराम से  घर  मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर चल पडती है. जैसे के किसी  फोटोग्राफर द्वारा हमको दी गई dvd हमारे कंप्यूटर पर भी चलती है और घर मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर भी.

----------


## Dark Rider

वो जो सोफ्त्वारे use करते है वो इसी काम के लिए बना है में काफी photographer का मित्र हू कारन तो आप समझ सकते है मुझे पता है वो कोनसा सॉफ्टवेर काम लेते है सो लीजिए आप भी 

Corel DVD MovieFactory 7 Pro 





Features:

- Easy & Fast Start to DVD Authoring and Burning
- Capture From Any Device
- PureHD u Blu-ray Disc & HD DVD
- Simple Video Editing
- Advanced Authoring Tools
- Smart Menu Options
- Music & Data Burning
- Photo Slide Shows


Size : 280 MB




Sharingmatrix


Or


Uploadbox

----------


## czar

sir.

क्या frap का latest version मिल सकता है

----------


## gorakpuri

wi -fi mein passord kaise dale

----------


## Dark Rider

> wi -fi mein passord kaise dale


नेट वोर्किंग with manojthematrix में देखे

----------


## Dark Rider

> sir.
> 
> क्या frap का latest version मिल सकता है


यहाँ से ले http://www.filehippo.com/download_fraps/

http://www.filehippo.com/download_fraps/

----------


## sukhveer

kisi bhi locked wi-fi network ko unlock kaise kar sakte hai.

----------


## Dark Rider

> kisi bhi locked wi-fi network ko unlock kaise kar sakte hai.


 जी पहले ये बताये unlock  कहा करना है pc {lलेपटोप} में या मोबाइल में

----------


## sukhveer

> जी पहले ये बताये unlock कहा करना है pc {lलेपटोप} में या मोबाइल में


ji mobile mein karns chahta hoon

----------


## Dark Rider

> ji mobile mein karns chahta hoon


मोबाइल  कोनसा है डिटेल्स दे

----------


## sukhveer

> मोबाइल कोनसा है डिटेल्स दे


 ji nokia n95 symbian

----------


## AJAYHMH

मैं जब भी याहू massenger में chat करता हु तो मेरे लिखे हुए messge  और सामने वाले के masseage नहीं देखते मैंने दुबरा याहू masenger इस्ताल करके देख लिया क्रप्या करके मेरी हेल्प करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> ji nokia n95 symbian



नहीं ये इस मोबाइल पर संभव नहीं है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैं जब भी याहू massenger में chat करता हु तो मेरे लिखे हुए messge  और सामने वाले के masseage नहीं देखते मैंने दुबरा याहू masenger इस्ताल करके देख लिया क्रप्या करके मेरी हेल्प करे


जी आपकी बात समझ नहीं आई 

आपका मतलब है की जब आप किसी से चेट करते है तो आपके मेसेज उसे नहीं दिखाई देते है 

में जानना चाहूँगा की उसके मेसेज आपको मिलते है क्या ?

----------


## AJAYHMH

मुझे मेसेज नहीं दिखाई देते है

----------


## AJAYHMH

मुझे मेसेज नहीं दिखाई देते है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे मेसेज नहीं दिखाई देते है


अब यार ऐसे तो कारन नहीं पता कर सकते है में  बस तरीका बता सकता हू प्रोब्लम चेक करने के लिए 

यहाँ से http://www.trillian.im/ डाउनलोड करो नया अकाउंट बनाओ और
याहू अकाउंट को add  करो  पता चल जायेगा  की मेसेंजर में गडबड है या अकाउंट में

----------


## jaysingh

*मनोज जी !
लॉक वाई फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दीजियेगा,
मेरा मोबाइल नोकिया E71  है,*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी !
> लॉक वाई फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
> कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दीजियेगा,
> मेरा मोबाइल नोकिया E71  है,*


यह केवल जहा तक मुझे दयां है android या iPhone  में ही हो सकता है  या फिर कंप्यूटर पर

----------


## Lovely.indian

मैं IE8 use करता हूँ. इसमें जब मैं किसी लिंक पर क्लिक करता हूँ तो वोह लिंक नई windows में खुलता है न के नई टेब  में. यह कैसे हो सकता है के लिंक नई टेब मैं खुले? बताने का कष्ट करें

----------


## gulluu

> मुझे मेसेज नहीं दिखाई देते है


 मेरे हिसाब से आपका मेसेंजर करप्ट हो गया है ,या तो अपने याहू मेसेंजर को अपडेट करें या फिर एक बार हटा कर दुबारा डाल लें.

----------


## gulluu

> मैं IE8 use करता हूँ. इसमें जब मैं किसी लिंक पर क्लिक करता हूँ तो वोह लिंक नई windows में खुलता है न के नई टेब  में. यह कैसे हो सकता है के लिंक नई टेब मैं खुले? बताने का कष्ट करें


 लोवली जी ,किसी भी लिंक पर राईट क्लिक करने से बहुत से ओप्शन की लिस्ट आती हैं ,उसमे से चुने 'ओपन लिंक इन न्यू टेब '

----------


## Lovely.indian

> लोवली जी ,किसी भी लिंक पर राईट क्लिक करने से बहुत से ओप्शन की लिस्ट आती हैं ,उसमे से चुने 'ओपन लिंक इन न्यू टेब '


वो तो हो ही जाता है, मैं तो सीधे क्लिक करने की बात कर रहा था

----------


## AJAYHMH

maine aisa kare ke dekh liya likin sahi nahi huya

----------


## AJAYHMH

> मेरे हिसाब से आपका मेसेंजर करप्ट हो गया है ,या तो अपने याहू मेसेंजर को अपडेट करें या फिर एक बार हटा कर दुबारा डाल लें.


maine aisa kare ke dekh liya likin sahi nahi huya

----------


## jaysingh

> यह केवल जहा तक मुझे दयां है android या iPhone  में ही हो सकता है  या फिर कंप्यूटर पर



*मनोज जी तब आप यही बता दीजिये कि कंप्यूटर से 
लौक वाई-फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
अनलाक करने का कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दे दीजियेगा,*

----------


## hamraaz

मनोज भाइ फोल्डर मै themes कैसे डला जता है

----------


## AJAYHMH

[QUOTE=The Master;81282][CENTER]इस का प्रयोग कर के देखो दोस्त.
nahi dost sahi nahi huya koi aur upaye bataye

----------


## Dark Rider

[QUOTE=AJAYHMH;82321]


> [CENTER]इस का प्रयोग कर के देखो दोस्त.
> nahi dost sahi nahi huya koi aur upaye bataye



yahoo messenger को गोली मारो trillian काम  में लेलो न क्या दिकत है में भी यही काम  लेता हू

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाइ फोल्डर मै themes कैसे डला जता है



xp  में या 7  में

----------


## hamraaz

> xp  में या 7  में


xp के फोल्डर मै डलना है

----------


## jaysingh

*मनोज जी कंप्यूटर से 
लौक वाई-फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
अनलाक करने का कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दे दीजियेगा,*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी कंप्यूटर से 
> लौक वाई-फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
> अनलाक करने का कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दे दीजियेगा,*


यहाँ से लो http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=308&page=49

----------


## Dark Rider

> xp के फोल्डर मै डलना है


Folder Background Changer 1.0




This software is used to change background of any folder.

How to use :
1. Install software.
2. Right Click on any folder select Change Background
3. Browse image file which you want to set as background for that folder.
4. If want to remove background right click on the folder select
Change Background-> Reset.
5. If no ore want the background to all folders which background
is set through this software. Then From Start Menu-> Folder Background Changer->
select Reset.
6. Suppose you want to remove the software then one thing is to be done before
uninstallation that is click on Reset option from start menu, so that all the folders
background will be reset.



http://www.vivsoftware.in/folder-bac...d-changer.html



https://sites.google.com/site/vivsof...attredirects=0

----------


## jaysingh

*मनोज जी कंप्यूटर से 
लौक वाई-फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
अनलाक करने का कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दे दीजियेगा,*




> यहाँ से लो http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=308&page=49



मनोज जी  आप स्क्रीन शाट देकर हैकिंग करना सिखा देंगे  तो बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी,
क्योकि यु-ट्यूब  पर जो विडियो मुझे मिला वह दुसरे भाषा में है,
बस एक बार आप स्क्रीन शाट देकर हैकिंग करना सिखा दीजिये,
आपसे गुजारिश है मना मत कीजियेगा|

----------


## Lovely.indian

मैं email send receive करने के लिए windows live mail 2011 use करता हूँ. मैं जब अपना pc चलता हूँ तो बिना किसी दिक्कत के अपनी मेल्स भेज देता हूँ, पुराणी और नई मेल्स पड लेता हूँ.
अब दिक्कत यह है के किया windows live mail 2011  को किसी तरह पासवर्ड से protect किया जा सकता है. ता के मेरी absence मैं कोई सज्जन इसको किसी तरह से भी use न कर सके.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैं email send receive करने के लिए windows live mail 2011 use करता हूँ. मैं जब अपना pc चलता हूँ तो बिना किसी दिक्कत के अपनी मेल्स भेज देता हूँ, पुराणी और नई मेल्स पड लेता हूँ.
> अब दिक्कत यह है के किया windows live mail 2011  को किसी तरह पासवर्ड से protect किया जा सकता है. ता के मेरी absence मैं कोई सज्जन इसको किसी तरह से भी use न कर सके.


Applocker - Application Locker - Smart-X



Applocker - Application Locker - Smart-X Features:

Secure and enhance the performance of your Terminal Server and workstations by preventing execution of unwanted applications.

Prevent access to any application by executable's file-name.



http://www.smart-x.com/?CategoryID=216&ArticleID=162


Freeware!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

क्या एक सिस्टम में दोनों xp & windows 7 डाले जा सकते हैं यदी हाँ तो कैसे कृपया विस्तार से बताएं

----------


## ripal

Window 7 ultimate expire ho gaya he?

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या एक सिस्टम में दोनों xp & windows 7 डाले जा सकते हैं यदी हाँ तो कैसे कृपया विस्तार से बताएं




हा ऐसा संभव है बिना किसी अतिरिक्त सॉफ्टवेर के ऐसा करने के लिए आपके पास दो हार्ड डिस्क होनी जरुरी है एक में ७ डाले 

और फिर हार्ड डिस्क हटा कर दूसरी में xp 


दूसरा तरीका xp or ७ को एक ही हार्ड डिस्क में डालने के लिए आपको दो दरिवे बनाने होंगे पहले xp डाल ले फिर दूसरे पार्ट में जैसे D: में ७ को इंस्टाल करे 

नोट:- कभी कभी इस प्रोसेस में xp को बूट मेन्यू में नहीं दिखाई देती है 

तब आपको EasyBCD 2.0.2 टूल से बूट मेन्यू में add  करना होगा वो प्रोसेस में नीचे बता रहा हू

----------


## Dark Rider

Run EasyBCD.

NOTE: This is required to repair the Windows 7 boot file and add XP to the Windows Boot Manager list.

On the left side of EasyBCD, click on the Add New Entry button. (See screenshot below)
In the top section under Operating Systems, click on the Windows tab. (See screenshot below)
To the right of Type, select Windows NT/2k/XP/2k3 from the drop down menu. (See screenshot below)
WARNING: Be sure to leave the Automatically detect correct drive box checked.

To the right of Name, you can leave the default Microsoft Windows XP as the name to be displayed in the Windows Boot Manager, or you can type whatever name you would like to have instead. (See screenshot below)
Click on the Add Entry button. (See screenshot below)



On the left side of EasyBCD, click on the Bootloader Setup button, select (dot) the Install the Windows Vista/7 bootloader to the MBR option, and click on the Write MBR button. (See screenshot below)



Close EasyBCD.

Restart the computer to have the option to boot from Microsoft Windows XP or Windows 7. (See screenshot below)





If Windows 7 will not start up when selected, then use your Windows 7 installation DVD to do a Startup Repair.

----------


## Dark Rider

> Window 7 ultimate expire ho gaya he?


use it w7lxe-v10.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी कंप्यूटर से 
> लौक वाई-फाई कनेक्सन को अनलाक कैसे करेंगे,
> अनलाक करने का कोई साफ्टवेयर हो तो दे दीजियेगा,*
> 
> मनोज जी  आप स्क्रीन शाट देकर हैकिंग करना सिखा देंगे  तो बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी,
> क्योकि यु-ट्यूब  पर जो विडियो मुझे मिला वह दुसरे भाषा में है,
> बस एक बार आप स्क्रीन शाट देकर हैकिंग करना सिखा दीजिये,
> आपसे गुजारिश है मना मत कीजियेगा|


अब यार मेरे एरिया में किसी का wifi  नहीं है मेरा हैक होगा नहीं क्योकि में हैक करने के लिए इसी को काम लूँगा अब दूसरा नेटवर्क नहीं है क्या करू 

बात को समझो  नेट से ही हेल्प मिलेगी

----------


## draculla

> window 7 का स्क्रिन सुट (screen shot) कैसे करे soutcut key बताए





> print screen और फिर paint में जाकर paste  करो और सेव


*या फिर snagit सॉफ्टवेर डाल लो/
इंस्टाल करने के बाद सिर्फ प्रिंट स्क्रीन का बटन दबाओ फिर देखना/
यह  स्क्रीन शोट लेने का दुनिया सबसे आसान तरीका है/
इसके और भी फायदे है/जैसे आप इसके अंदर फोटो भी एडिट कर सकते है/*

http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/

----------


## draculla

> मनोज  जी, जब हम किसी dvd को बर्न करते हैं तो वोह तो data dvd की तरह ही बर्न  होती है. और घर मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर नहीं चलती. किन्तु  जब हम इस को video dvd बर्न करते हैं तो यह बड़े आराम से  घर  मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर चल पडती है. जैसे के किसी  फोटोग्राफर द्वारा हमको दी गई dvd हमारे कंप्यूटर पर भी चलती है और घर मैं use होने वाले नोर्मल dvd player पर भी.


*एक उपाय मैं बताता हूँ/आजमा कर देखिये/इससे डाटा dvd भी आपके प्लयेर पर चलेगी/
हम अक्सर यह करते है की जब हम कोई फिल्म या गाना dvd or cd में बर्न करने डालते है तो फोल्डर के साथ ही डालते है/
यदि आप इसका इतेमाल अपने नोर्मल प्लयेर पर करना चाहते है तो कभी ऐसा मत करें/
आप सीधे dvd में इम्पोर्ट कर के बर्न करें,ध्यान रहे डाटा फोल्डर में नहीं होना चाहिए,फिर आप प्लयेर में डाल कर चलाए/
इससे आप को सभी डाटा भी दिखेगा और प्ले करेंगे तो आराम से चलेगा/*

----------


## draculla

> मैं IE8 use करता हूँ. इसमें जब मैं किसी लिंक पर क्लिक करता हूँ तो वोह लिंक नई windows में खुलता है न के नई टेब  में. यह कैसे हो सकता है के लिंक नई टेब मैं खुले? बताने का कष्ट करें


*क्या आप ctrl दबा कर लिंक पर एक साथ क्लिक करते हैं तब भी नए विंडो में खुलता है?*

----------


## draculla

> क्या एक सिस्टम में दोनों xp & windows 7 डाले जा सकते हैं यदी हाँ तो कैसे कृपया विस्तार से बताएं





> हा ऐसा संभव है बिना किसी अतिरिक्त सॉफ्टवेर के ऐसा करने के लिए आपके पास दो हार्ड डिस्क होनी जरुरी है एक में ७ डाले 
> 
> और फिर हार्ड डिस्क हटा कर दूसरी में xp 
> 
> 
> दूसरा तरीका xp or ७ को एक ही हार्ड डिस्क में डालने के लिए आपको दो दरिवे बनाने होंगे पहले xp डाल ले फिर दूसरे पार्ट में जैसे D: में ७ को इंस्टाल करे 
> 
> नोट:- कभी कभी इस प्रोसेस में xp को बूट मेन्यू में नहीं दिखाई देती है 
> 
> तब आपको EasyBCD 2.0.2 टूल से बूट मेन्यू में add  करना होगा वो प्रोसेस में नीचे बता रहा हू


*या फिर आप दो ड्राइव नहीं बनाना चाहते है तो VMWARE नाम का विर्चुअल मशीन डाल कर उसमे जो भी OS डालना हो डाल कर आप एक साथ दो OS चला सकते हैं/*

----------


## draculla

*मनोज जी आप के सभी सूत्र बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक और मजेदार है/
मैंने भी अपने कुछ विचार रखें हैं/उम्मीद है की आप अन्यथा नहीं लेंगें/
धन्यवाद आप के सूत्रों के लिए +रेप*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *क्या आप ctrl दबा कर लिंक पर एक साथ क्लिक करते हैं तब भी नए विंडो में खुलता है?*


शुक्रिया *DRACULLA जी*

----------


## sexysoniya

MAI WINDOWS XP USE KARTI HOO KRUPAYA MUJHE BATAYE HINDI ME BATAYE KIKE GOOGAL HINDI INPUT KAISE INSTALL KARE

----------


## ripal

> use it w7lxe-v10.exe



isaka use kese karna he ?
mene setup marake pahala opation Loader karke dekha or restart hua par kuchha huaa nahi.

----------


## Dark Rider

> isaka use kese karna he ?
> mene setup marake pahala opation Loader karke dekha or restart hua par kuchha huaa nahi.


आप फाइल पर राईट क्लिक करे फिर 

से चलाये

----------


## Dark Rider

> MAI WINDOWS XP USE KARTI HOO KRUPAYA MUJHE BATAYE HINDI ME BATAYE KIKE GOOGAL HINDI INPUT KAISE INSTALL KARE


यहाँ जाये सब बताया हुआ है http://www.google.com/ime/transliter...l#installation

----------


## ripal

> आप फाइल पर राईट क्लिक करे फिर 
> 
> से चलाये



bhai esa bhi karke dekha par 
jab pc chalu karta hu to esi window aata he.

----------


## Rajeev

*मनोज जी डाटा-रिक्वरी का कोई सॉफ्टवेर है जो की २००६-७ की फाइल निकल दे|
 अगर है तो कृपया मुझे देने की कृपा करे/\/\/\
 :Dधन्यवाद:D*

----------


## ripal

> में आपको दूसरा दे रहा हू इससे कोशिश करे 
> 
> Activators.rar



is se bhi nahi hota he.

----------


## Dark Rider

> is se bhi nahi hota he.


विन्दोव्स दुबारा इंस्टाल कर ले और फिर बिना नेट चलाये इसे activate  करे

----------


## saudagar123

MERE PAS EK ACER EMACHINE 725d LAPTOP HAI. WINDOWS XP ME SOUND KA SOFTWARE KA LINK POST KARE.

----------


## sexysoniya

> यहाँ जाये सब बताया हुआ है http://www.google.com/ime/transliter...l#installation


Isase muze kuch samaz me nahi aa raha hai kripaya hindi me batane ki krupa kare

----------


## Dark Rider

> Isase muze kuch samaz me nahi aa raha hai kripaya hindi me batane ki krupa kare


साइड में Translate this page का बटन है यहाँ हिंदी चुने

----------


## Dark Rider

> MERE PAS EK ACER EMACHINE 725d LAPTOP HAI. WINDOWS XP ME SOUND KA SOFTWARE KA LINK POST KARE.


http://global-download.acer.com/GDFi...es&SC=EMEA_27E

आप अन्य driver भी यहाँ से ले सकते है http://support.emachines.com/em/driver/

----------


## Rajeev

*मनोज जी डाटा-रिक्वरी का कोई सॉफ्टवेर है जो की २००६-७ की फाइल निकाल** दे|*
* अगर है तो कृपया मुझे देने की कृपा करे|*
* :Dधन्यवाद:D*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी डाटा-रिक्वरी का कोई सॉफ्टवेर है जो की २००६-७ की फाइल निकाल** दे|*
> * अगर है तो कृपया मुझे देने की कृपा करे|*
> * :Dधन्यवाद:D*


राजिव आपका डाटा किस प्रकार का है और किस समय delete हुआ और किस drive  में था मसलन c:  में तो नहीं था ना 

आप थोड़ी और जानकारी जितनी हो सके मुझे pm  करे 

में पूरी कोशिश करूँगा

----------


## Lovely.indian

मनोज भाई यह किया हुआ? अब किया करूं?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई यह किया हुआ? अब किया करूं?


आपका ऑफिस अपडेट हो गया है और मिक्रोसोफ्त ने इसे डीएक्टिवेट  कर दिया है आपको में pm कर रहा हू

----------


## Lovely.indian

> आपका ऑफिस अपडेट हो गया है और मिक्रोसोफ्त ने इसे डीएक्टिवेट  कर दिया है आपको में pm कर रहा हू


 आपके द्वारा दिए गए pm जैसे अंग्रेजी के सॉफ्टवेर से मैं केवल इसे रिसेट ही कर पाया हूँ. :(

----------


## Lovely.indian

> आपका ऑफिस अपडेट हो गया है और मिक्रोसोफ्त ने इसे डीएक्टिवेट  कर दिया है आपको में pm कर रहा हू


आपके द्वारा दिए गए pm जैसे अंग्रेजी के सॉफ्टवेर से मैं केवल इसे रिसेट ही कर पाया हूँ. :(
पर यह हुआ कैसे मैंने तो updates  ऑफ कर के रखी हैं

----------


## Rajeev

*मनोज जी मुझे अपने एक्सपी में एमेस-डॉस चढ़ाना है ताकि मैं किसी भी फाइल को रिकवरी कर सकू|
 कृपया बताये कैसे होगा ?*

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*manoj bhai kahan ho mujhe zarori baat karni hai jaldi rply karo*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *manoj bhai kahan ho mujhe zarori baat karni hai jaldi rply karo*


 बोल भाई मेरे  कोशिश करता हूँ

----------


## ripal

sir yaha pe "c Drive me Sirf 45 GB ki hi Memory Rakhani he. 
Or Baki ki Memory KI Alag Se Drive BAnani He Please Muje Screen Shot Se Help Karenge to Apki Badi Maherbani hogi.
Thanks.

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपके द्वारा दिए गए pm जैसे अंग्रेजी के सॉफ्टवेर से मैं केवल इसे रिसेट ही कर पाया हूँ. :(
> पर यह हुआ कैसे मैंने तो updates  ऑफ कर के रखी हैं


जी आपने विन्दोव्स को अपडेट किया होगा साथ में इसकी फाइल भी अपडेट हो गई है वरना अपने आप अपडेट होने का कोई सवाल ही नहीं है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी मुझे अपने एक्सपी में एमेस-डॉस चढ़ाना है ताकि मैं किसी भी फाइल को रिकवरी कर सकू|
>  कृपया बताये कैसे होगा ?*


जी यह पहले ही मोजूद है बस आपको इतना करना है की आप विन्दोव्स को  Safe Mode  MS-DOS Command Prompt  में बूट करे   

और मुझे यह लगता है की आप मुझे अपनी बात ठीक से नहीं कह पाए है तो दुबारा थोडा विस्तार से बताये की क्या करना चाहते है

----------


## sukhveer

manoj mere desktop ki system properties mein(installed memory ,ram 9.00gb[1.50 gb useable])show karta hai,agar ye realy 9.00gb hai tou ise complete 9.00gb useable kaise bana sakte hai.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> जी आपने विन्दोव्स को अपडेट किया होगा साथ में इसकी फाइल भी अपडेट हो गई है वरना अपने आप अपडेट होने का कोई सवाल ही नहीं है


हो सकता है. लेकिन अब क्या किया जाये के ऑफिस activate जाये?

----------


## Dark Rider

> हो सकता है. लेकिन अब क्या किया जाये के ऑफिस activate जाये?


 आपको pm  किया जा रहा है इन्बोक्स खाली करे

----------


## Lovely.indian

> आपको pm किया जा रहा है इन्बोक्स खाली करे


कर दिया जी

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj mere desktop ki system properties mein(installed memory ,ram 9.00gb[1.50 gb useable])show karta hai,agar ye realy 9.00gb hai tou ise complete 9.00gb useable kaise bana sakte hai.


आपको  64 bit  वाली विन्दोव्स डालनी होगी वही आपकी ram  को पूरा उपयोग ले पायेगी

----------


## sukhveer

> आपको 64 bit वाली विन्दोव्स डालनी होगी वही आपकी ram को पूरा उपयोग ले पायेगी


mere pass tou 32 bit vali hi hai,kya aap mujhe 64 bit(window 7) vali ka arrange kar sakte hai,that will be realy greet. thanks

----------


## sukhveer

kya aap hume system tweker use karna video bana kar bata sakte hai.

----------


## chand Moon

bhai huawae E1553 bsnl smart pro, ko kaise unlock kare.....jisse main sare sim use kar saku....

----------


## Lovely.indian

मनोज जी, जब हम किसी pdf फाइल को web browser में क्लिक करते हैं तो यह files डाउनलोड होने लग जाती है. कई computers के वेब browser में यह फाइल डाउनलोड होने की बजाये वेब ब्रोजर में ही खुल जाती है. यह कैसे सम्भव है?

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

चलिए मनोज जी मेरी भी एक समस्या का निस्तारण कीजिए ! मै एक लोकल कंपनी से वेब सर्वर का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ! अभी विगत दिनों ही मैंने उससे अपनी FTP डिटेल्स ले ली हैं ! अब मै उस पर xara से बनाई गई अपनी साईट अपलोड करना चाहता हूँ परन्तु contact.html की समस्या आ जाती है यानी 550 नंबर का एर्रोर ! कंपनी से पता करने पर मालुम हुआ की यह गडबडी मुझसे ही है ! अब क्या किया जाए? चूँकि वेबसाईट अपनी डिटेल्स Long folder extension में रखती है अतः उसे कम्प्रेस भी नहीं कर सकते !

----------


## Dark Rider

> चलिए मनोज जी मेरी भी एक समस्या का निस्तारण कीजिए ! मै एक लोकल कंपनी से वेब सर्वर का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ! अभी विगत दिनों ही मैंने उससे अपनी FTP डिटेल्स ले ली हैं ! अब मै उस पर xara से बनाई गई अपनी साईट अपलोड करना चाहता हूँ परन्तु contact.html की समस्या आ जाती है यानी 550 नंबर का एर्रोर ! कंपनी से पता करने पर मालुम हुआ की यह गडबडी मुझसे ही है ! अब क्या किया जाए? चूँकि वेबसाईट अपनी डिटेल्स Long folder extension में रखती है अतः उसे कम्प्रेस भी नहीं कर सकते !


इसका आसान सा उत्तर यह है की आपको उस directory में फाइल अपलोड की permission  नहीं है आपको system administrator से इसकी इजाजत लेनी होगी 

आप और ज्यादा यहाँ से जान सकते है 

http://support.ipswitch.com/kb/WS-20000817-DM02.htm

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> इसका आसान सा उत्तर यह है की आपको उस directory में फाइल अपलोड की permission  नहीं है आपको system administrator से इसकी इजाजत लेनी होगी 
> 
> आप और ज्यादा यहाँ से जान सकते है 
> 
> http://support.ipswitch.com/kb/WS-20000817-DM02.htm


मैंने administrator (  होस्टिंग कंपनी ) से इसकी इज़ाज़त ले ली है और directory में कुछ अपलोडिंग हो भी जाती है जैसे कुछ प्रतिशत ! परन्तु फिर ये समस्या आ जाती है !

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैंने administrator (  होस्टिंग कंपनी ) से इसकी इज़ाज़त ले ली है और directory में कुछ अपलोडिंग हो भी जाती है जैसे कुछ प्रतिशत ! परन्तु फिर ये समस्या आ जाती है !


आप error  का स्क्रीन शोर्ट दे सकते है मुझे नहीं लगता की ऐसा होता हो क्योकि में भी वेब से  जुड़ा हुआ हू और साईट अपलोड करता ही रहता हू

----------


## miss.dabangg

*मेरे पास दो डेस्कटॉप कंप्यूटर हैं ! मैं चाहती हूँ की  दोनों को एक साथ जोड़ा जाये जिससे मेरा नेट दोनों कंप्यूटर पर जुड जाये जैसे  की कैफे में होता है ! मेरे पास ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन है वो यूजर नइम वाला है  ! क्या कोई मेरी मदत कर सकता है ? :question:  कृपया जो भी बताएं डेटल में बताएं ! क्या मेंन कंप्यूटर में ये भी पता चल  सकता है की दौसरे कंप्यूटर पर क्या काम हो रहा है या दुसरे कंप्यूटर का  डाटा अपनी कंप्यूटर पर सेव किया जा सकता है ? :question:

वैसे मेरे पास ये सामान है जो मैं कैप्स में दिखा रही हूँ !

lan card ( 3 )

lan cabel ( 3 )

8 port ethernet switch ( 1 )

कृपया sharing karna भी और ip adderess , gateway aur set up home or office network करना भी बताएं डीटेल में कैप्स के साथ दोनों कंप्यूटर में !
*

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

शायाद आपको मनोज जी ने आपके सूत्र में यह विस्तार से बताया था?

----------


## miss.dabangg

> शायाद आपको मनोज जी ने आपके सूत्र में यह विस्तार से बताया था?


नहीं जब मेरे पास ये सब सामान नहीं था और कोई कुछ बता रहा था तो कोई कुछ लेकिन अब मैं ये चाहती हूँ की इन सभी के मदत से मेरा काम हो जाये न की वो तरीके जो अलग अलग बताएं गएँ हैं !!! अगर मैं अपनी तरीके से करते हूँ तो ये परेशानी आती है दोनों कंप्यूटर में !!!!

----------


## mailer_demon

> *मेरे पास दो डेस्कटॉप कंप्यूटर हैं ! मैं चाहती हूँ की  दोनों को एक साथ जोड़ा जाये जिससे मेरा नेट दोनों कंप्यूटर पर जुड जाये जैसे  की कैफे में होता है ! मेरे पास ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन है वो यूजर नइम वाला है  ! क्या कोई मेरी मदत कर सकता है ? :question:  कृपया जो भी बताएं डेटल में बताएं ! क्या मेंन कंप्यूटर में ये भी पता चल  सकता है की दौसरे कंप्यूटर पर क्या काम हो रहा है या दुसरे कंप्यूटर का  डाटा अपनी कंप्यूटर पर सेव किया जा सकता है ? :question:
> 
> वैसे मेरे पास ये सामान है जो मैं कैप्स में दिखा रही हूँ !
> 
> lan card ( 3 )
> 
> lan cabel ( 3 )
> 
> 8 port ethernet switch ( 1 )
> ...



*मिस दबंग्ग जी*,

आपके पास जो सामान है वो काफी है दो डेस्कटॉप को एक ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्सन से चलने के लिए. बस आपको निचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करना है - 

ADSL modem (C2110) का multiuser configuration - 

१. ethernet cable के मदद से अपने PC को ADSL modem से जोड़ दीजिये. अब splitter से मोडेम को जो ADSL लाइन cord जोड़ रही है उसे निकाल दीजिये. आपके मोडेम की पिली बती बुझ जाएगी.
२. अब "network and sharing centre " में जाकर TCP / IP सेट कर लीजिये.

     IP Address 	        : 192.168.1.10
     Subnet Mask 	: 255.255.255.0
     Default gateway	: 192.168.1.1
     Prefferd DNS         : 61.0.0.5
     Additional DNS 	: 61.1.96.69 & 61.1.96.71

३. इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर खोलिए और url में टाइप कीजिये - 192.168.1.1 > और enter प्रेस कीजिये.
४. अब एक pop up विंडो खुलेगा जिसमे आपको id और password मांगेगा -  Id : admin और Password : admin है .दोनों डाल कर ok कर दे.

Note : आपके मोडेम को upgradation की जरुरत है. सबसे पहले इसके firmware version को चेक करना होगा. आप "Overview of device information " पेज पर जाकर इसका firmware version चेक कर सकती है. अगर इसका firmware version 55.1.04.02 है या इससे ऊपर तो upgrade करने की जरुरत नहीं है. अगर लोवेर है जैसे की 55.1.03.06 तो upgrade करना पड़ेगा. इसके firmware को upgrade करना पड़ेगा. आप Upgradation का सॉफ्टवेर यहाँ से *डाउनलोड* कर सकती है.

५. firmware को upgrade करने के लिए अपने सिस्टम का firewall और AntiVirus ऑफ कर दीजिये. फिर जो सॉफ्टवेर आपने डाउनलोड किया है. उसे unzip कर लीजिये. उसमे एक PT4VnV.exe फाइल होगी. उसे रन कर दीजिये. क्लीक करने के बाद एक Burn का ओपसन आएगा उसे क्लीक कर दीजिये. आपका Upgradation शुरू हो जायेगा और निचे एक प्रोग्रेस ग्राफ दिखता रहेगा. जब ये पूरा हो जाये तो फिनिश कर दीजिये.

६.अब इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर बंद कीजिये. मोडेम को ऑफ कीजिये और 30 सेकंड बाद ऑन कर लीजिये.

५. 3rd और 4th ओपसन फिर से follow कीजिये. अब आपके सामने एक नया डिस्प्ले आएगा जहा लिखा रहेगा upgraded firmware version 55.1.04.02 .

६. अब इन्टरनेट कनेक्सन में जाइये और configuration में PppoeUP whose VPI /VCI =0 /35 को डिलीट कर दीजिये. डिलीट होने में ये थोडा टाइम लेगा अतः धीरज रखे.

७. अब add पे क्लीक कीजिये और टाइप कीजिये PVC Name=PPPoE, VPI=0, VCI-35 .बाकि वलुए को वैसा ही रहने दीजिये इसके साथ छेड़खानी मत कीजिये. अब क्लीक next .

८. अब ये confirmation मांगेगा. protocol=PPPoE. Encapsulation Type = LLC/SNAP, Encapsulation Mode = Bridge - इसे confirm कीजिये. फिर next .

९. confirm obtain IP address automatically को सेलेक्ट कर लीजिये. Enable NAT और  Add default route को भी tick कर दीजिये. फिर next .

१०.Service Name = BSNL टाइप कीजिये *(मैंने यहाँ नेट provider BSNL माना. आपका जो नेट provider हो उसे फिल कीजियेगा.)*. फिर User name , password और Confirm password . session established by = always on . फिर next .अब स्क्रीन पर Configuration setting को verify कीजिये. फिर apply पर क्लीक कीजिये. और next page का वेट कीजिये.

११. अपने नए configured PVC name PPPoE जो की नेक्स्ट पेज पर डिस्प्ले होगा confirm कीजिये. अब जाइये admin में  फिर Reboot > (keep Reboot from = last) Reboot .

१२. अब इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर कर बंद कर दीजिये. अपने सिस्टम का firewall और AntiVirus ऑन कर दीजिये. अब splitter से मोडेम को  ADSL लाइन cord से जोड़ दीजिये. मोडेम ऑन कीजिये और पिली बती के steady जलने का इन्तेजार कीजिये. 

१३. अपने मोडेम से lan cable को 8 port ethernet switch बोर्ड से जोड़िये. फिर 8 port ethernet switch बोर्ड से ८ अलग अलग कंप्यूटर lan cable की सहायता से जोड़ दीजिये. दुसरे कंप्यूटर का IP एड्रेस होगा - 192.168.1.11 , तीसरे का - 192.168.1.12 and so .


*आप अपने 8 port ethernet switch board से ८ डेस्कटॉप को इन्टरनेट चला सकती है. बशर्ते आप के पास ८ LAN CABLE हो.*

*नोट: अपने मोडेम को Default factory Setting पर लेन के लिए पीछे के "RST" button को ball पेन के रिफिल से १० सेकंड के लिए प्रेस कीजिये.*

*आपके रेस्पोंस का इन्तेजार रहेगा.* 


*आपका,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *मिस दबंग्ग जी*,
> 
> आपके पास जो सामान है वो काफी है दो डेस्कटॉप को एक ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्सन से चलने के लिए. बस आपको निचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करना है - 
> 
> ADSL modem (C2110) का multiuser configuration - 
> 
> १. ethernet cable के मदद से अपने PC को ADSL modem से जोड़ दीजिये. अब splitter से मोडेम को जो ADSL लाइन cord जोड़ रही है उसे निकाल दीजिये. आपके मोडेम की पिली बती बुझ जाएगी.
> २. अब "network and sharing centre " में जाकर TCP / IP सेट कर लीजिये.
> 
> ...


ये आपनी बिलकुल ही नया तरीका बताया है चलो देखेंगे इसको भी करके क्या होता है .......

----------


## mailer_demon

> ये आपनी बिलकुल ही नया तरीका बताया है चलो देखेंगे इसको भी करके क्या होता है .......


*आपके जवाब का इन्तेजार रहेगा.

अगर चल जाये तो रेपुतेसन अवश्य दीजियेगा और थैंक्स भी....हा हा हा हा*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मनोज जी, जब हम किसी pdf फाइल को web browser में क्लिक करते हैं तो यह files डाउनलोड होने लग जाती है. कई computers के वेब browser में यह फाइल डाउनलोड होने की बजाये वेब ब्रोजर में ही खुल जाती है. यह कैसे सम्भव है?


मुझ गरीब की भी सुन लो मेरे भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझ गरीब की भी सुन लो मेरे भाई


सुना हुआ  है यार छोटी सी बात है जिस browser में pdf reader की plugin  होती है वो इसे ओपन करता है और जिस browser में नहीं  वो डाउनलोड कर देता है 

उदहारण के लिए firefox  adobe raeder की  plugins सपोर्ट करती है अत जयादातर इसमें फाइल ओपन ही होती है,  डाउनलोड नहीं

यह टिक हटा कर भी आप हमेशा डाउनलोड कर सकते हो 


Run the installed Adobe Reader.
Click on Edit in the menu bar.
Then click on Preferences in the drop down menu list.
Click on the Internet category on the left pane.
Uncheck and untick the check box for Display PDF in Browser

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मिस दबंग्ग जी*,
> 
> आपके पास जो सामान है वो काफी है दो डेस्कटॉप को एक ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्सन से चलने के लिए. बस आपको निचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करना है - 
> 
> ADSL modem (C2110) का multiuser configuration - 
> 
> १. ethernet cable के मदद से अपने PC को ADSL modem से जोड़ दीजिये. अब splitter से मोडेम को जो ADSL लाइन cord जोड़ रही है उसे निकाल दीजिये. आपके मोडेम की पिली बती बुझ जाएगी.
> २. अब "network and sharing centre " में जाकर TCP / IP सेट कर लीजिये.
> 
> ...



ओये होए सीख लिया जी सीख लिया रेपुटेशन 
क्या WIRELEES INTERNET (USB MODEM )के साथ ऐसा कर सकते हैं

----------


## jdrdx

manoj ji SWF files ko kaise upload karen, mere pas ek animation hai jise is site per upload karna chahta hoon

----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai please help ,bahut badi problem ho gyi hai jabse aapne piresy chodi hai,mera bhi dil kiya ki main bhee pirecy chood doon aur apne computer pe sirf orignal  rakh kar baaki saab remove kardon,ab problem ye hai ki agar main aisa karta hoon tou mere computer main sirf microsoft security essentials hi bachega,kya kroon margdarshan karen.

----------


## The Master

> manoj bhai please help ,bahut badi problem ho gyi hai jabse aapne piresy chodi hai,mera bhi dil kiya ki main bhee pirecy chood doon aur apne computer pe sirf orignal  rakh kar baaki saab remove kardon,ab problem ye hai ki agar main aisa karta hoon tou mere computer main sirf microsoft security essentials hi bachega,kya kroon margdarshan karen.


आपके pc पर कोन कोन से software है उनके नाम आप बतांए तो उनके alternet  open source/freeware आपको यहाँ मिल जाएँगे

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai please help ,bahut badi problem ho gyi hai jabse aapne piresy chodi hai,mera bhi dil kiya ki main bhee pirecy chood doon aur apne computer pe sirf orignal  rakh kar baaki saab remove kardon,ab problem ye hai ki agar main aisa karta hoon tou mere computer main sirf microsoft security essentials hi bachega,kya kroon margdarshan karen.


मास्टर जी सही कह रहे है यदि पाइरेसी छोडनी है तो उसके दूसरे आप्शन देखने होंगे आप अपने सॉफ्टवेर की लिस्ट दे सभी का उपाय ढूंढा जायेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj ji SWF files ko kaise upload karen, mere pas ek animation hai jise is site per upload karna chahta hoon


इस फाइल को http://www.swftoavi.com/ के सॉफ्टवेर 

से इसे avi में बदले फिर youtube  की साईट पर जाकर अपलोड करे और विडियो को attach  करे

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी सही कह रहे है यदि पाइरेसी छोडनी है तो उसके दूसरे आप्शन देखने होंगे आप अपने सॉफ्टवेर की लिस्ट दे सभी का उपाय ढूंढा जायेगा


आपका सारा कार्य सराहनीय है बहोत मेहनत लगती है इसमे .  

धन्यवाद.

:)

:baby:

----------


## mailer_demon

> ओये होए सीख लिया जी सीख लिया रेपुटेशन 
> क्या WIRELEES INTERNET (USB MODEM )के साथ ऐसा कर सकते हैं


धन्यवाद साजिद जी,

wireless इन्टरनेट चलने के लिए router की जरुरत पड़ती है. जिसमे आप देखेंगे की router के पीछे बहुत सारे ethernet पोर्ट होते है. आपको बस ethernet पोर्ट से अपने कंप्यूटर को जोड़ना होता है. वो IP खुद configure कर लेता है है औतोमातिकाल्ली. और अगर आपके सारे सिस्टम को wifi के through चला रहे है. तो बस कनेक्ट कीजिये और वो खुद सब कुछ configure कर लेगा.

आपका 
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद साजिद जी,
> 
> wireless इन्टरनेट चलने के लिए router की जरुरत पड़ती है. जिसमे आप देखेंगे की router के पीछे बहुत सारे ethernet पोर्ट होते है. आपको बस ethernet पोर्ट से अपने कंप्यूटर को जोड़ना होता है. वो IP खुद configure कर लेता है है औतोमातिकाल्ली. और अगर आपके सारे सिस्टम को wifi के through चला रहे है. तो बस कनेक्ट कीजिये और वो खुद सब कुछ configure कर लेगा.
> 
> आपका 
> मैलोर देमोंन


 यह बात सो टक्का सही है 

में ऐसे ही अपना नेटवर्क को उपयोग करता हू

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> धन्यवाद साजिद जी,
> 
> wireless इन्टरनेट चलने के लिए router की जरुरत पड़ती है. जिसमे आप देखेंगे की router के पीछे बहुत सारे ethernet पोर्ट होते है. आपको बस ethernet पोर्ट से अपने कंप्यूटर को जोड़ना होता है. वो IP खुद configure कर लेता है है औतोमातिकाल्ली. और अगर आपके सारे सिस्टम को wifi के through चला रहे है. तो बस कनेक्ट कीजिये और वो खुद सब कुछ configure कर लेगा.
> 
> आपका 
> मैलोर देमोंन


 कृपया डिटेल में बताएं और रूटर क्या होता है कित्ते का होता है

----------


## mailer_demon

> कृपया डिटेल में बताएं और रूटर क्या होता है कित्ते का होता है


*मित्र साजिद  जी* 

Router एक device होता है जो एक सिंगल DSL लाइन से बहुत सरे कंप्यूटर को connect करता है इन्टरनेट चलने के लिए.  यह रौटर network address translation (NAT) पर काम करते है जो बहुत सारे कंप्यूटर में नेटवर्क support करने में मदद करते है. कुछ रौटर में तो अपना firewall होता है जो unauthorized access को रोकता है.

रौटर दो तरह का होता है:
१. home and small office routers : ये मुख्यत इन्टरनेट का डाटा जो हमारे पास dsl लाइन के जरिये आता है हमारे कंप्यूटर तक पहुचाते है. ये मुख्यत LAN के सहारे हमारे कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क को जोड़ते है.
२. enterprise routers : ये मुख्यत बड़े बिज़नस को नेटवर्क से जोडती है. और इनकी स्पीड भी काफी ज्यादा होती है.

अब बात करते है wireless router की. यह एक device होता है जो कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क को wifi के द्वारा नेटवर्क से जोडती जिससे wired नेट्वोर्किंग का कास्ट बच जाता है. ये LAN (local area network) और WAN (Wide area network) dono method पर काम करता है. home and small office routers , LAN (local area network) के द्वारा कोम्पुतेर्स को नेटवर्क से जोड़ते है जबकि enterprise routers , WAN (Wide area network) के द्वारा. home and small office routers का wireless range बहुत कम होता है ५०-१०० मीटर और enterprise routers का range बहुत होता है. यह एक सिटी को भी नेटवर्क से जोड़ देते है.

wireless router , रेडियो सिंग्नल पर काम करते है जिनकी frequency काफी तीब्र होती है. आजकल मार्केट में ADSL2+  रौटर आ गए है जो  802.11g specification को यूज़ करते है जो एक शोर्ट distance पर 54 megabits per second (Mbps) तक की स्पीड दे सकता है. पुराने और कम price वाले ADSL रौटर 802.11b  standard पर कम करते है जो सिर्फ  11 megabits per second (Mbps) तक की स्पीड दे सकता है.

मेरे पास जो रौटर है वो ADSL २+ है और ये रौटर+मोडेम दोनों है.

जहा तक रौटर के price का सवाल है. सही price तो market जाकर पता करना होगा. मई केवल इतना बता सकता हु की केवल रौटर १५००-२००० रुपैया के करीब और रौटर+मोडेम ४००० रुपैया के करीब. ADSL2 + रौटर+मोडेम ५००० रुपैया से ज्यादा का मिलेगा. approx price इस *साईट* से भी पता कर सकते है.


*आपका 
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मित्र साजिद  जी* 
> 
> Router एक device होता है जो एक सिंगल DSL लाइन से बहुत सरे कंप्यूटर को connect करता है इन्टरनेट चलने के लिए.  यह रौटर network address translation (NAT) पर काम करते है जो बहुत सारे कंप्यूटर में नेटवर्क support करने में मदद करते है. कुछ रौटर में तो अपना firewall होता है जो unauthorized access को रोकता है.
> 
> रौटर दो तरह का होता है:
> १. home and small office routers : ये मुख्यत इन्टरनेट का डाटा जो हमारे पास dsl लाइन के जरिये आता है हमारे कंप्यूटर तक पहुचाते है. ये मुख्यत LAN के सहारे हमारे कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क को जोड़ते है.
> २. enterprise routers : ये मुख्यत बड़े बिज़नस को नेटवर्क से जोडती है. और इनकी स्पीड भी काफी ज्यादा होती है.
> 
> अब बात करते है wireless router की. यह एक देवीचे होता है जो कंप्यूटर नेटवर्क को wifi के द्वारा नेटवर्क से जोडती जिससे wired नेट्वोर्किंग का कास्ट बच जाता है. ये LAN (local area network) और WAN (Wide area network)
> ...



बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद प्रभू

----------


## mailer_demon

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद प्रभू


आपका स्वागत है.

----------


## Lovely.indian

श्रीमान जी, इन्द्रा गाँधी मुक्त विश्वविद्लिया की वेब से डाउनलोड की गईं pdf की फिल्स सही नहीं पड़ी जा रही. इन फिल्स में use किये गए फोंट्स का कैसे पता लगाया जा सकता है. फाइल साथ भेज रहा हूँ

----------


## mailer_demon

> श्रीमान जी, इन्द्रा गाँधी मुक्त विश्वविद्लिया की वेब से डाउनलोड की गईं pdf की फिल्स सही नहीं पड़ी जा रही. इन फिल्स में use किये गए फोंट्स का कैसे पता लगाया जा सकता है. फाइल साथ भेज रहा हूँ


*दोस्त lovely जी,*

पीडीऍफ़ फाइल का फॉण्ट पता करने के लिए उस पीडीऍफ़  फाइल को acrobat reader में खोलिए.फाइल मेनू को क्लिक करने पर देखेंगे की उसमे एक "Property" का ओपसन है. इस "Property" को क्लीक करे. अब एक विंडो खुलेगी जिसका नाम होगा "Document Property" . इसमें "Font Tab" पर क्लीक कीजिये और सारा यूज्ड font का नाम वहा मिल जायेगा .


धन्यवाद,
*आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

मित्र मेरी एक समस्या हॆ मेरे पास Idea Net setter हॆ क्या मॆ उसमे कोई अन्य सिम प्रयोग कर सकता हू जॆसे Airtel या Aircel इत्यादि? अगर हा तो कॆसे?
मॆने आज चेक करने के लिये एक Airtel का सिम प्रयोग करना चाहा परन्तु यह USB Unlock Code माग रहा हॆ..ये क्या बला हॆ?
मित्र उस Idea Net setter के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी मॆ नीचे दे रहा हू
Model: HUAWEI EG162G
EDGE/GPRS USB Strick
FCC ID: QISK2540


IMEI: 353474029321387
S/N: D84CAA1952504393


मित्र हो सके तो विस्तार मे बताईयेगा आभार होगा...

----------


## Shamit

Mitra is ke liye aap is sutra pr jayen

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=2640&page=2

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मेरी एक समस्या हॆ मेरे पास Idea Net setter हॆ क्या मॆ उसमे कोई अन्य सिम प्रयोग कर सकता हू जॆसे Airtel या Aircel इत्यादि? अगर हा तो कॆसे?
> मॆने आज चेक करने के लिये एक Airtel का सिम प्रयोग करना चाहा परन्तु यह USB Unlock Code माग रहा हॆ..ये क्या बला हॆ?
> मित्र उस Idea Net setter के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी मॆ नीचे दे रहा हू
> Model: HUAWEI EG162G
> EDGE/GPRS USB Strick
> FCC ID: QISK2540
> 
> 
> IMEI: 353474029321387
> ...


इस विषय पर पहले ही बात हो चुकी है  आप यहाँ जाये http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=2640&page=2

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *दोस्त lovely जी,*
> 
> पीडीऍफ़ फाइल का फॉण्ट पता करने के लिए उस पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को acrobat reader में खोलिए.फाइल मेनू को क्लिक करने पर देखेंगे की उसमे एक "Property" का ओपसन है. इस "Property" को क्लीक करे. अब एक विंडो खुलेगी जिसका नाम होगा "Document Property" . इसमें "Font Tab" पर क्लीक कीजिये और सारा यूज्ड font का नाम वहा मिल जायेगा .
> धन्यवाद,
> *आपका दोस्त,*
> *मैलोर देमोंन*


इस फाइल मैं  DV_Divyae-Bold फॉण्ट लगा हुआ बता रहा है, जा में इस मेसज के साथ भेजे गए फॉण्ट को इन्स्टाल करता हूँ तब भी सफल नहीं हो रहा हूँ. किरपा मार्ग दर्शन करें

----------


## Lovely.indian

सर जी, louts notes में yahoo और gmail को configur करना है, मदद करें

----------


## Dark Rider

> सर जी, louts notes में yahoo और gmail को configur करना है, मदद करें


PM कर दिया है

----------


## av_42

maine apne webcam se ek video record kiya tha jise maine pahle delete kar diya bad me maine apne system ko fomrat bhi kar diya kya mai wo video phir se wapas la sakta hu pls meri help kare wo mere liye bahut hi jyada important video tha mai window 7 use karta hu pls help

----------


## sukhveer

manoj mere laptop hp mein sabhi kuch genuin hai ,but desktop sara modified hai,kya hum laptop se koi disc bana kar use desktop mein use kar sakte hai,like maine kahi suna hai ki koi backup disc ban sakta hai (without drivers)jise kisi bhi computer mein use kar sakte hai,uske baad computer khud drivers download kar sakta hai.kya ye possible hai,yadi haan ton kirpya margdarshan kareen.

----------


## Dark Rider

> maine apne webcam se ek video record kiya tha jise maine pahle delete kar diya bad me maine apne system ko fomrat bhi kar diya kya mai wo video phir se wapas la sakta hu pls meri help kare wo mere liye bahut hi jyada important video tha mai window 7 use karta hu pls help


जहाँ तक मुझे ध्यान है आपको दूसरे सूत्र में इसका हाल मिल चूका हिया यदि आप संतुष्ट न हो तो फिर से लिखे

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj mere laptop hp mein sabhi kuch genuin hai ,but desktop sara modified hai,kya hum laptop se koi disc bana kar use desktop mein use kar sakte hai,like maine kahi suna hai ki koi backup disc ban sakta hai (without drivers)jise kisi bhi computer mein use kar sakte hai,uske baad computer khud drivers download kar sakta hai.kya ye possible hai,yadi haan ton kirpya margdarshan kareen.


आपको इस कार्य के संपादन के लिए Norton Ghost™ 15.0 की आवश्यकता होगी 

आप इसे सॉफ्टवेर इन डिमांड में मांग ले

----------


## av_42

> जहाँ तक मुझे ध्यान है आपको दूसरे सूत्र में इसका हाल मिल चूका हिया यदि आप संतुष्ट न हो तो फिर से लिखे


thank u for responce but file jo recover hui kuchh ek corrupt ho gai hai usko kaise repair karoo format hai avi,kyonki jab tak wo video chalega nahi to pata kaise chalega ki mai jo dhoondh raha tha wo mili ya nahi,dost meri help kare us video me meri purani yade hai jise mai wapas nahi bana sakta kyonki she is no more.pls help me reply soon

----------


## mailer_demon

> इस फाइल मैं  DV_Divyae-Bold फॉण्ट लगा हुआ बता रहा है, जा में इस मेसज के साथ भेजे गए फॉण्ट को इन्स्टाल करता हूँ तब भी सफल नहीं हो रहा हूँ. किरपा मार्ग दर्शन करें


*दोस्त Lovely जी,*

आपका ये फॉण्ट corrupt है. कृपया सही फॉण्ट डाउनलोड कर इन्स्टाल करे.


*धन्यवाद,
मैलोर देमोंन *

----------


## yuvraz

> Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> ...


*भाई ये फाइल अब डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है.
अगर फ्रेश लिंक दें तो मजा आ जायेगा 
धन्यवाद ...*

----------


## jitu2968

*Dost manojji*

जब भी मुझे static-xvideo पे ऑनलाइन फिल्म 1% buffering ke this video available soon  शीर्षक ake बंद हो जाता हैं? क्या समस्या हैं? मिस Dabang की आप समस्या का समाधान कर sakate हैं?
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=38&page=19

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई ये फाइल अब डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है.
> अगर फ्रेश लिंक दें तो मजा आ जायेगा 
> धन्यवाद ...*


सॉफ्टवेर ओं डिमांड में लिख डालिए आपको मिल जायेगा 
मेरा उद्देश सिर्फ सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग बताना मात्र है
अब में उन्हें उपलब्द नहीं करवाता हू हा फ्री होता तो अलग बात थी

----------


## Dark Rider

> *Dost manojji*
> 
> जब भी मुझे static-xvideo पे ऑनलाइन फिल्म 1% buffering ke this video available soon  शीर्षक ake बंद हो जाता हैं? क्या समस्या हैं? मिस Dabang की आप समस्या का समाधान कर sakate हैं?
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=38&page=19



जी आप यह बताने का कष्ट करेंगे की आप browser  कोनसा काम ले रहे है  opera , Firefox , internet explorer  या कोई और

----------


## Dark Rider

> thank u for responce but file jo recover hui kuchh ek corrupt ho gai hai usko kaise repair karoo format hai avi,kyonki jab tak wo video chalega nahi to pata kaise chalega ki mai jo dhoondh raha tha wo mili ya nahi,dost meri help kare us video me meri purani yade hai jise mai wapas nahi bana sakta kyonki she is no more.pls help me reply soon


में आपको सिर्फ सॉफ्टवेर बता सकता हू मेने इससे कुछ वर्ष पहले बहुत पुराना डाटा रिकवर किया था 
आप इसकी सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांग कीजिये मिल जायेगा 

http://ntfs-recovery.com/

----------


## sukhveer

> आपको इस कार्य के संपादन के लिए Norton Ghost™ 15.0 की आवश्यकता होगी 
> 
> आप इसे सॉफ्टवेर इन डिमांड में मांग ले


please ye bhi bataein ise kaise karna hai

----------


## av_42

> में आपको सिर्फ सॉफ्टवेर बता सकता हू मेने इससे कुछ वर्ष पहले बहुत पुराना डाटा रिकवर किया था 
> आप इसकी सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांग कीजिये मिल जायेगा 
> 
> http://ntfs-recovery.com/


Thank u sir ji install kar liya search bhi kar liya system ne but wo na save ho raha hai na hi preview dikh raha hai dono hi option ke liye product key and unlock key mang raha hai pls help,ye waisi wali halat ho gayee hai ki manjil samne dikh rahi hai per rasta ka pata nhi hai pls reply soon.thanks once again

----------


## Dark Rider

> Thank u sir ji install kar liya search bhi kar liya system ne but wo na save ho raha hai na hi preview dikh raha hai dono hi option ke liye product key and unlock key mang raha hai pls help,ye waisi wali halat ho gayee hai ki manjil samne dikh rahi hai per rasta ka pata nhi hai pls reply soon.thanks once again


में आपको pm  कर रहा हू

----------


## Dark Rider

> में आपको pm  कर रहा हू


चलिए जी सूत्र को अपडेट  करने के लिए बस इतना सा बता देता हू 

कंप्यूटर की details जानने के लिए आप run में यह टाइप करके एन्टर करे

DxDiag

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र ...आप को इतनी तकनिकी जान कारी कँहा से मिली मित्र ?????????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> अच्छा सूत्र ...आप को इतनी तकनिकी जान कारी कँहा से मिली मित्र ?????????????


बस जी नेट का ही प्रभाव है

----------


## Devil khan

मित्र मुझे कल रात से ऐसा लग रहा है की मेरा सिस्टम स्लो चल रहा है माय  कंप्यूटर खोलने मैं भी कभी कभी काफी टाइम लग जा रहा है ........कोई भी  विडियो प्ले कर रहा हूँ वो चलने मैं ५ से लेकर १० मिनट लग जा रहा है  ...............कोई भी फोल्डर खोलता हूँ तो नो रेस्पोंडिंग बता रहा है  .........क्या इसे दूर करने का कोई उपाय बता सकते है

----------


## raj2113

mere computer me galti se c drive ko chodkar baaki 4 drive format ho gaya hai aur pc me show bhi nahi kar raha hai mujhe usme rakhi data vapis kaise lau........plz help 
maine glory undelete s/w se backup lene ki koshish bhi ki lekin sirf c drive hi show ho raha hai baaki nahi......kya karu

----------


## Dark Rider

> mere computer me galti se c drive ko chodkar baaki 4 drive format ho gaya hai aur pc me show bhi nahi kar raha hai mujhe usme rakhi data vapis kaise lau........plz help 
> maine glory undelete s/w se backup lene ki koshish bhi ki lekin sirf c drive hi show ho raha hai baaki nahi......kya karu


ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  कोनसा है xp ya 7 

hdd  का स्क्रीन शोर्ट दे दे  फूल details के साथ 

स्क्रीन शोर्ट इस तरह से ले कर दे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मुझे कल रात से ऐसा लग रहा है की मेरा सिस्टम स्लो चल रहा है माय  कंप्यूटर खोलने मैं भी कभी कभी काफी टाइम लग जा रहा है ........कोई भी  विडियो प्ले कर रहा हूँ वो चलने मैं ५ से लेकर १० मिनट लग जा रहा है  ...............कोई भी फोल्डर खोलता हूँ तो नो रेस्पोंडिंग बता रहा है  .........क्या इसे दूर करने का कोई उपाय बता सकते है


मुझे आपकी hdd में प्रोब्लम मालूम होती है केबल change करे 

या फिर आपने cpu फेन को भी देख ले

----------


## jitu2968

> जी आप यह बताने का कष्ट करेंगे की आप browser  कोनसा काम ले रहे है  opera , Firefox , internet explorer  या कोई और


JO pahle problem bataya th vo solve ho gaya, Kaspersky me application control me setting badalne se solve ho gaya, lekin ab x vid plugin installed bata raha hai per jab bhi browser {Fireoox or IE dono) open me jab http://www.freemoviedb.com/xvid.html?id=20865 vali link dalate hai to plugin not detected ata hai.
Kaspersky application control me prayas kiya per nahi hota hai.
jab link me se plugin download karete hai to click potato ke liye virus like activity kaspersky bata hai.

----------


## Dark Rider

> JO pahle problem bataya th vo solve ho gaya, Kaspersky me application control me setting badalne se solve ho gaya, lekin ab x vid plugin installed bata raha hai per jab bhi browser {Fireoox or IE dono) open me jab http://www.freemoviedb.com/xvid.html?id=20865 vali link dalate hai to plugin not detected ata hai.
> Kaspersky application control me prayas kiya per nahi hota hai.
> jab link me se plugin download karete hai to click potato ke liye virus like activity kaspersky bata hai.


http://www.divx.com/downloads/divx

----------


## jitu2968

Ye Bhi Kar chuke dost per nahi hota hai, application control Kaspersky me all trusted kiya,

----------


## Dark Rider

> Ye Bhi Kar chuke dost per nahi hota hai, application control Kaspersky me all trusted kiya,


लगता है आपका काम हो गया उम्मीद है अगली बार आपके काम आऊंगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> kya aap muje ko fake sms send karney ki site day sectay ho
> or may bilding may jis bilding may rahta hu os may wifi chalti to may os say net use karna chata hu os password ko unlock karney ko tarika ho day laptop par use karna h



?????  फिर से गलत काम की प्लानिंग

----------


## jitu2968

> http://www.divx.com/downloads/divx


Manojji Install kiya lekin phir bhi plugin not detcted bata rahai, kya Kasplerky ka problem ho saktahai? ya phir window 7 64 bit?

----------


## Dark Rider

> Manojji Install kiya lekin phir bhi plugin not detcted bata rahai, kya Kasplerky ka problem ho saktahai? ya phir window 7 64 bit?


जी यह win7 64 bit  की प्रोबलम हो सकती है Kasplerky इसे ब्लोक नहीं करेगा 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_divx_play/

यहाँ से try करे यह विंडोज 7 64 bit  को support करता है

----------


## devkasnia

bhi kya muje ko win xp3 orignl mil secti h bhi abhi tak koi madad nahi ki ha ya na to bolo:BangHead:

----------


## jitu2968

> जी यह win7 64 bit  की प्रोबलम हो सकती है Kasplerky इसे ब्लोक नहीं करेगा 
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_divx_play/
> 
> यहाँ से try करे यह विंडोज 7 64 bit  को support करता है


Manojji Install kiya lekin phir bhi plugin not detected bata rahai, ek forum pe aisa bata raha hai ki malware link ho sakata hai http://www.freemoviedb.com/xvid.html?id=20865 link me install to pahle clickpotato hota hai bad me kuch or

----------


## Sharma1989

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका * 


> use it w7lxe-v10.exe

----------


## Sharma1989

क्या आप मुझे skypee सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक दे सकते है

----------


## Dark Rider

> Manojji Install kiya lekin phir bhi plugin not detected bata rahai, ek forum pe aisa bata raha hai ki malware link ho sakata hai http://www.freemoviedb.com/xvid.html?id=20865 link me install to pahle clickpotato hota hai bad me kuch or


यदि malware लिंक होता तो आपका kaspersky बताता नहीं ?

या वाकई में यह लिंक malware   भी हो सकता है  क्योकि यह  मेरे भी यही समस्या दे रहा है आप इस साईट से दूर रहे

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या आप मुझे skypee सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक दे सकते है


http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-sky...puter/windows/

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

aate hi busy ho gye __
hmm

----------


## loverboymonty

sir mughe ek cpu se 3 monitor chlane hai aur un ka work alag alag ho plz help me

----------


## sohail1266

mujhe htc smart f3188 phone ke liye flash player chahiye player ka link ssmobile210@gmail.com par bhej do

----------


## Dark Rider

> sir mughe ek cpu se 3 monitor chlane hai aur un ka work alag alag ho plz help me


फ़िलहाल तो ना है 

क्योकि  अलग अलग कीबोर्ड  mouse काम नहीं करेंगे , यदि आप अकेले ही वर्क करना चाहते है तो लिखे 

वैसे यह कार्य आसानी से हो जायेगा किन्तु एक ही कीबोर्ड  mouse होना चाहिए चाहे आप कितने भी वर्क करे 

आप खुद ही सोचिये एक pc पर दो mouse लगा दिए जाये और उन्हें चलाया जाये तो दोनों ही एक दूसरे को प्रभावित करेंगे

----------


## AJAYHMH

sir torrent se jab file download karte hai 0 seeds aur peers 130 aa jate hai jisse file download nahi ho pati krpya karke seeds ko kaise badya jaye ya 0 seeds par hi fast download kaise kiya jaye plz madad karo

----------


## Dark Rider

> sir torrent se jab file download karte hai 0 seeds aur peers 130 aa jate hai jisse file download nahi ho pati krpya karke seeds ko kaise badya jaye ya 0 seeds par hi fast download kaise kiya jaye plz madad karo


ji  ऐसा संभव नहीं है seeds के बिना torrent डाउनलोड नहीं होता है seeds ही एक  तरह से unloader है यदि फाइल अपलोड ही नहीं होगी तो डाउनलोड कहाँ से करोगे

----------


## AJAYHMH

> ji  ऐसा संभव नहीं है seeds के बिना torrent डाउनलोड नहीं होता है seeds ही एक  तरह से unloader है यदि फाइल अपलोड ही नहीं होगी तो डाउनलोड कहाँ से करोगे


 thanks mitr, torrent ke bare me dostoo ko bhi batoo new post me jisse torrent ke bare me gyan bad sake

----------


## Dark Rider

> thanks mitr, torrent ke bare me dostoo ko bhi batoo new post me jisse torrent ke bare me gyan bad sake


जी जरुर जल्द ही

----------


## lala laldhar

अन्तर्वासना के मनमोहक चित्र के किसी भी साईट पर जाने पर कहीं कहीं चित्र नहीं दिखाई देता है बल्कि क्रोस का चिन्ह और name ****, views *****, और size **** लिखा होता है . ऐसा किओं होता है . चित्र पर क्लिक करने पर कुछ भी नहीं आता है. blank  रहता है . कृपया समाधान बताएं .

----------


## Dark Rider

> अन्तर्वासना के मनमोहक चित्र के किसी भी साईट पर जाने पर कहीं कहीं चित्र नहीं दिखाई देता है बल्कि क्रोस का चिन्ह और name ****, views *****, और size **** लिखा होता है . ऐसा किओं होता है . चित्र पर क्लिक करने पर कुछ भी नहीं आता है. blank  रहता है . कृपया समाधान बताएं .


जी लिंक देंगे क्या
 देखू तो जरा 
में मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में नहीं जाता हू इसलिए मालूम नहीं है
 बता दीजिए कहाँ  है ऐसी समस्या

----------


## lala laldhar

X Name: 24759_gauhar_khan_wardrobe_malfunction_debonairblo  g_3.jpg
     Views :2020
      Size : 27.6 KB

----------


## lala laldhar

17-03-2011 07:18 PM#2




dkj



 वरिष्ठ सदस्य 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Join Date: Jun 2010प्रविष्टियाँ: 3,818




 Re: हाय ये क्या गजब हो गया..................! hi ! what happend ...............! 

X Name: 24759_gauhar_khan_wardrobe_malfunction_debonairblo  g_3.jpg
     Views :2020
      Size : 27.6 KB



hi ! what happend ...............!

----------


## Dark Rider

> 17-03-2011 07:18 PM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dkj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


भाई लिंक दे दो में खुद जाके देख लूँगा

----------


## lala laldhar

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3438
i.e: antarvasna forum/मनमोहक चित्र / हाए ये क्या गजब हो गया ...........!hi ! what happend ...............!

----------


## Black Pearl

मेरे कंप्यूटर में gif फाइल चलते हुए नहीं दिख रही है, ऐसा क्यूँ हो रहा  है/?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे कंप्यूटर में gif फाइल चलते हुए नहीं दिख रही है, ऐसा क्यूँ हो रहा  है/?


विन्दोव्स कोनसी  है

----------


## Black Pearl

window 7, home premium, original, all rights reserved

----------


## Dark Rider

> window 7, home premium, original, all rights reserved


Internet Explorer या किसी BROWSER में ही ओपन होगी

----------


## Black Pearl

मैं इन्हें  किसी पिक्चर विएवेर में नहीं देख सकता क्या, जैसे विंडो पिक्चर विवुएर या पिकासा

----------


## Black Pearl

> Internet Explorer या किसी BROWSER में ही ओपन होगी


हो गया, धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैं इन्हें  किसी पिक्चर विएवेर में नहीं देख सकता क्या, जैसे विंडो पिक्चर विवुएर या पिकासा


जी नहीं दोनों ही GIF को SUFFORT नहीं करते आपको हिलते हुए नहीं दिखेंगे  

http://www.google.com/support/forum/...783f6d22&hl=en

----------


## Lovely.indian

भाई मेरे मेरे एक pc की windows 7 मिक्रोसोफ्त वाले दुष्ट लोगों ने पकड़ ली और अब मेरे को वोह दोषी बता रहे हैं.. किया करूं के उनका msg आना बंद हो जाये.

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मेरे मेरे एक pc की windows मिक्रोसोफ्त वाले दुष्ट लोगों ने पकड़ ली और अब मेरे को वोह दोषी बता रहे हैं.. किया करूं के उनका msg आना बंद हो जाये.








इस सभी समस्याओ के लिए 



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/anta...ga_remover.rar


अधिक जानकारी फाइल में है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> अधिक जानकारी फाइल में है


win7????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> win7????????


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/anta...0-%20Hazar.rar

----------


## lala laldhar

:question::question:


> भाई लिंक दे दो में खुद जाके देख लूँगा


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3438
 i.e: antarvasna forum/मनमोहक चित्र / हाए ये क्या गजब हो गया ...........!hi ! what happend ......

इसी तरह से बहुत से मनमोहक चित्र के पेजों पर X  मार्क दिया होता है पर क्लिक करने पर कुछ नहीं  आता है . कृपया समाधान बताये .

----------


## loverboymonty

फ़िलहाल तो ना है

क्योकि अलग अलग कीबोर्ड mouse काम नहीं करेंगे , यदि आप अकेले ही वर्क करना चाहते है तो लिखे

वैसे यह कार्य आसानी से हो जायेगा किन्तु एक ही कीबोर्ड mouse होना चाहिए चाहे आप कितने भी वर्क करे

आप खुद ही सोचिये एक pc पर दो mouse लगा दिए जाये और उन्हें चलाया जाये तो दोनों ही एक दूसरे को प्रभावित करेंगे




Sir ji mene chalta dekha hai is liye keha raha ho

----------


## Dark Rider

> फ़िलहाल तो ना है
> 
> क्योकि अलग अलग कीबोर्ड mouse काम नहीं करेंगे , यदि आप अकेले ही वर्क करना चाहते है तो लिखे
> 
> वैसे यह कार्य आसानी से हो जायेगा किन्तु एक ही कीबोर्ड mouse होना चाहिए चाहे आप कितने भी वर्क करे
> 
> आप खुद ही सोचिये एक pc पर दो mouse लगा दिए जाये और उन्हें चलाया जाये तो दोनों ही एक दूसरे को प्रभावित करेंगे
> 
> 
> ...


तो कृपया सॉफ्टवेर का नाम दे या कोई हिंट मुझे अभी तक ऐसा कुछ नहीं मिला है

----------


## Black Pearl

नियामक जी वाई फाई से lan कनेक्शन कैसे बनाया जाता है?

----------


## saam

भाई मेरे पास पुराने फोरम का GHOST नाम का एक सोफ्टवेअर हे जिससे विंडो की इमेज फाइल बनाइ जाती हे में उसे इस्तेमाल भी करता हु 
भाई इस तरह के सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करने से क्या मदरबोर्ड में तकलीफ हो सकती हे क्योकि अभी पिछली दो बार मेने जब विंडो एक्सपी इंस्टाल की तो उसमे मदरबोर्ड के विडियो ड्राईवर इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहे तो फीर मेने पुराणी जो इमेज थी जिसमे सभी ड्राईवर लगे हुए थे वोही डाल दी हे और अभी चल रही हे. क्या ये प्रोब्लम ये सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करने से हो सकता हे और इसका हल क्या????

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

मित्र मेरे पास कॉमिक्स है पीडीऍफ़ फॉर्मेट मैं मुझे उन्हें jpeg फॉर्मेट मैं बदलना है हर एक पिक्चर की अलग फाइल बन जाये कृपया बताये कृपया मदद करे

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

मनोज भाई कृपया मदद करे........

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मेरे पास पुराने फोरम का GHOST नाम का एक सोफ्टवेअर हे जिससे विंडो की इमेज फाइल बनाइ जाती हे में उसे इस्तेमाल भी करता हु 
> भाई इस तरह के सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करने से क्या मदरबोर्ड में तकलीफ हो सकती हे क्योकि अभी पिछली दो बार मेने जब विंडो एक्सपी इंस्टाल की तो उसमे मदरबोर्ड के विडियो ड्राईवर इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहे तो फीर मेने पुराणी जो इमेज थी जिसमे सभी ड्राईवर लगे हुए थे वोही डाल दी हे और अभी चल रही हे. क्या ये प्रोब्लम ये सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करने से हो सकता हे और इसका हल क्या????


नहीं ऐसा करने से मदर बोर्ड में कोई तकलीफ नही होती है 

आपको नया घोस्ट बना लेना चाहिए क्योकि समय काफी हो चूका है अब नए ड्राईवर डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मेरे पास कॉमिक्स है पीडीऍफ़ फॉर्मेट मैं मुझे उन्हें jpeg फॉर्मेट मैं बदलना है हर एक पिक्चर की अलग फाइल बन जाये कृपया बताये कृपया मदद करे


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=500&page=237

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=500&page=237


मनोज भाई ये तो सॉफ्टवेर खरीदने की बोलता है......

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये तो सॉफ्टवेर खरीदने की बोलता है......


भाई ठीक से देखो कुछ जुगाड है उसमे से एक्टिवेटर कहते है

----------


## saam

> सॉफ्टवेर ओं डिमांड में लिख डालिए आपको मिल जायेगा 
> मेरा उद्देश सिर्फ सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग बताना मात्र है
> अब में उन्हें उपलब्द नहीं करवाता हू हा फ्री होता तो अलग बात थी



भाई हर जगह अलग अलग साइज में हे. आपने जो दिया था वो १४९ एम्.बी. का था मुझे LOVEY7 जी ने जो दिया हे वो १५९ एम्.बी. का हे. और कही पे यही सोफ्टवेअर १२४ एम्.बी. का भी देखा था.
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...l=1#post174070

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई हर जगह अलग अलग साइज में हे. आपने जो दिया था वो १४९ एम्.बी. का था मुझे LOVEY7 जी ने जो दिया हे वो १५९ एम्.बी. का हे. और कही पे यही सोफ्टवेअर १२४ एम्.बी. का भी देखा था.
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...l=1#post174070


कोई बात नही यार कही से भी कर लो वर्जन का फर्क है बस काम वही करते है

----------


## Lovely.indian

मदद करें मित्र ऐसा आ रहा है...............

----------


## Dark Rider

> मदद करें मित्र ऐसा आ रहा है...............


कोशिश करूँगा की तुम्हे कई से beta keys कबाड़ के दे दु  फ़िलहाल वेट करो  यार

----------


## Black Pearl

> नियामक जी वाई फाई से lan कनेक्शन कैसे बनाया जाता है?


इसके बारे में कोई जानकारी है क्या, मुझे वाई फाई से डाटा ट्रान्सफर करना है

----------


## Dark Rider

> इसके बारे में कोई जानकारी है क्या, मुझे वाई फाई से डाटा ट्रान्सफर करना है


ji आपके पास wifi मोदम या लेन  कार्ड तो है लेकिन डाटा ट्रांसपर किसमे करना है यह तो बताइए

----------


## Black Pearl

> ji आपके पास wifi मोदम या लं कार्ड तो है लेकिन डाटा ट्रांसपर किसमे करना है यह तो बताइए


वाई फाई मोडेम कैसा होता है, अलग से लेना पड़ेगा क्या? मेरे दोनों लैपटॉप में वाई फाई है 
 मुझे दुसरे लैपटॉप में डाटा ट्रान्सफर करना है.

----------


## Dark Rider

> वाई फाई मोडेम कैसा होता है, अलग से लेना पड़ेगा क्या? मेरे दोनों लैपटॉप में वाई फाई है 
>  मुझे दुसरे लैपटॉप में डाटा ट्रान्सफर करना है.


तो दोनों में os कोनसा है यह बताओ फिर में आपको बताता हू की क्या करना है

----------


## Black Pearl

अभी तो दोनों में विंडो ७ है लेकिन मुझे ये भी बता दीजिए कि अगर एक्स पी से विंडो ७ में करना है तो कैसे करेंगे ??

----------


## Dark Rider

> अभी तो दोनों में विंडो ७ है लेकिन मुझे ये भी बता दीजिए कि अगर एक्स पी से विंडो ७ में करना है तो कैसे करेंगे ??


देखिये मेरे पास दो लैपटॉप है नहीं इसलिए लिंक दे रहा हू यहाँ अच्छा सिखाया है देख लीजिए 

http://www.pakblogger.com/connect-tw...ops-using-wifi

----------


## Dark Rider

> मदद करें मित्र ऐसा आ रहा है...............


यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर लो 60 दिन तो चलेगा ही फूल वर्जन है 

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/soft/4414694/

----------


## Black Pearl

> देखिये मेरे पास दो लैपटॉप है नहीं इसलिए लिंक दे रहा हू यहाँ अच्छा सिखाया है देख लीजिए 
> 
> http://www.pakblogger.com/connect-tw...ops-using-wifi



हाँ नियामक जी बस इसी कि जरोरत थी, ये xp के लिए दिया है लेकिन में समझ गया, और हो भी गया है,  बहुत धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## Dark Rider

> हाँ नियामक जी बस इसी कि जरोरत थी, ये xp के लिए दिया है लेकिन में समझ गया, और हो भी गया है,  बहुत धन्यवाद आपका


आपका स्वागत है मित्र याद करते रहियेगा

----------


## Lovely.indian

> आपका स्वागत है मित्र याद करते रहियेगा


 सुपर्भात मित्र, मेरे नोर्टन का कुछ हो जाये अब

----------


## Dark Rider

> सुपर्भात मित्र, मेरे नोर्टन का कुछ हो जाये अब


एक पेज पीछे जाये मित्र

----------


## Lovely.indian

> एक पेज पीछे जाये मित्र


ठीक है मित्र हम इंतज़ार करेंगे.............

----------


## loverboymonty

*sir mtm mere pass belta ka laptop hai jo agar charing lage to harging show karta hai lakin on nahi ho raha bilkul bahi nai on of swich thik ha plz meri maded kare plz app ka abhri rehu ga plzzzzzzzzzzz sir jaldi*

----------


## RAJAT4U

मेरे लेपटोप के dvd राइटर में सिर्फ cd reed kar rha hai, aur dvd read nahi kar raha hai,

क्या करूँ ??

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे लेपटोप के dvd राइटर में सिर्फ cd reed kar rha hai, aur dvd read nahi kar raha hai,
> 
> क्या करूँ ??


http://support.microsoft.com/mats/cd...problems/en-us

यदि यहाँ दिया हुआ सॉफ्टवेर काम नहीं करता है तो आपको hardware से जुडी समस्या है किसी तकनीशियन को दिखाए

----------


## Dark Rider

> *sir mtm mere pass belta ka laptop hai jo agar charing lage to harging show karta hai lakin on nahi ho raha bilkul bahi nai on of swich thik ha plz meri maded kare plz app ka abhri rehu ga plzzzzzzzzzzz sir jaldi*


जी मोडल नम्बर दीजिए ...

----------


## loverboymonty

sir model no hai belta m3c hai plz sir

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई क्या हम wii गेम्स बर्न कर सकते है,यदि हा तो कैसे।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई क्या हम wii गेम्स बर्न कर सकते है,यदि हा तो कैसे।


http://www.wikihow.com/Burn-Wii-Games-to-Disc

उम्मीद है समझ आ जायेगा यदि समझ न आये तो कह देना में विस्तार से बता दूँगा

----------


## loverboymonty

*sir model no hai belta m3c hai plz sir*

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई हम किसी के सिस्टम को रिमोट में केसे ले सकते है

मतलब ये की दो कंप्यूटर है एक हरियाणा में और एक पंजाब में

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई हम किसी के सिस्टम को रिमोट में केसे ले सकते है
> 
> मतलब ये की दो कंप्यूटर है एक हरियाणा में और एक पंजाब में


आपको इसके लिए team viewer का उपयोग करना चाहिए 

दोनों कंप्यूटर में इसे इंस्टाल करना होगा 

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


आपको इस pdf फाइल से सहायता मिलेगी 

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/res/pdf...support_en.pdf

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई थोड़ा hard है ,किरप्य थोड़ा समझा दे,मैं wii गेम्स को एक डिस्क से दूसरी डिस्क पे कॉपी करना चाहता हूँ,


> http://www.wikihow.com/Burn-Wii-Games-to-Disc
> 
> उम्मीद है समझ आ जायेगा यदि समझ न आये तो कह देना में विस्तार से बता दूँगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मनोज जी मैं aishes cricket download करना चाहता हू लिकिन ये समस्या है :

इसका ड्राईवर लिंक दे :

Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)


conf:

ram:1.gb
system type: 32 bit 
operating system : win 7

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

print screen  को कैसे पोस्ट करते है 


क्या लैपटॉप की ररैम को बदाय जा सकता है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

print screen  को कैसे पोस्ट करते है 


क्या लैपटॉप की ररैम को बदाय जा सकता है

----------


## loverboymonty

*sir model no hai belta m3c hai plz sir*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

kabhi meri bhi help kar diya karo technician ji... :(

----------


## Shri Vijay

*:partly_cloudy: प्रिय श्री मनोज जी मैने मेरा सारा कार्य विन 98 श्रीलिपि 2 से पेजमेकर 7 में कियाहुआ हें जिसमें PFM-PFB फॉण्ट हें यातों इन फॉण्ट को TTF अथवा Unicode में कन्वर्ट करने का कन्वर्टर दिजिये अथवा श्रीलिपि 2 को XP-Sp3 में केसे चलाऊ यह बताये क्योंकि श्रीलिपि भारती 5 से पेजमेकर 7 में *.pmd फाइल PFM-PFB फॉण्ट के कारण फाइल तों खुल रही हें परंतु फॉण्ट करप्ट हों जाते हें, मित्र आप मेरा प्रोब्लम समज गए होंगे,मैने बहुत मेहनत करके भगवान श्री शिव जी के प्राचीन लोक् भजनों को संग्रह करके पुस्तक के रूप में लिखा हें अत: में इतना परेशान हु, क्रपया मदत करें.....*

----------


## Rihan Hasan

*बुकमार्क्स firefox पर कैसे अपलोड करें?*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*:right: मित्रों कष्ट के लिये क्षमा चाहताहु , क्रपया मेरी समस्या का भी समाधान अवश्य खोजें..... +++++ ******

----------


## loverboymonty

*sir ji meri maded kare mera laptop dead hai on off swich thik hai aur jack thik hai belta ka laptop hai sir model no hai belta m3c hai plz sir*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *:partly_cloudy: प्रिय श्री मनोज जी मैने मेरा सारा कार्य विन 98 श्रीलिपि 2 से पेजमेकर 7 में कियाहुआ हें जिसमें PFM-PFB फॉण्ट हें यातों इन फॉण्ट को TTF अथवा Unicode में कन्वर्ट करने का कन्वर्टर दिजिये अथवा श्रीलिपि 2 को XP-Sp3 में केसे चलाऊ यह बताये क्योंकि श्रीलिपि भारती 5 से पेजमेकर 7 में *.pmd फाइल PFM-PFB फॉण्ट के कारण फाइल तों खुल रही हें परंतु फॉण्ट करप्ट हों जाते हें, मित्र आप मेरा प्रोब्लम समज गए होंगे,मैने बहुत मेहनत करके भगवान श्री शिव जी के प्राचीन लोक् भजनों को संग्रह करके पुस्तक के रूप में लिखा हें अत: में इतना परेशान हु, क्रपया मदत करें.....*




यहाँ कोशिश करे 

http://onlinefontconverter.com/

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बुकमार्क्स firefox पर कैसे अपलोड करें?*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *sir ji meri maded kare mera laptop dead hai on off swich thik hai aur jack thik hai belta ka laptop hai sir model no hai belta m3c hai plz sir*


please यार समझा करो यह hardware प्रोब्लम है किसी लैपटॉप रेपैरिंग वाले को दिखाओ यहाँ से में  कुछ नही कह पाउँगा

----------


## rashmiluck

*गुरु जी मुझे एक इ बुक प्रिंट करनी है जो लगभग १०० पेज का है मै चाहती हूँ की पेपर के आगे और पीछे जैसे बुक्स होती हैं वैसे प्रिंट हो अभी केवल पेपर एक तरफ से प्रिंट हो रहा है कृपया उपाय बताएं*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *गुरु जी मुझे एक इ बुक प्रिंट करनी है जो लगभग १०० पेज का है मै चाहती हूँ की पेपर के आगे और पीछे जैसे बुक्स होती हैं वैसे प्रिंट हो अभी केवल पेपर एक तरफ से प्रिंट हो रहा है कृपया उपाय बताएं*


try http://www.acrosoftware.com/Products/CutePDF/Pro.asp यदि आपको उचित लगे तो सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में फुल वर्जन के लिए लिखे


साथ ही 

http://www.pdfsnake.com/

----------


## rashmiluck

थैंक्यू गुरु जी चेक करती हु 



> try http://www.acrosoftware.com/Products/CutePDF/Pro.asp यदि आपको उचित लगे तो सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में फुल वर्जन के लिए लिखे
> 
> 
> साथ ही 
> 
> http://www.pdfsnake.com/

----------


## Rihan Hasan

*शुक्रिया MTM जी आपके क्या कहने*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> आपको इसके लिए team viewer का उपयोग करना चाहिए 
> 
> दोनों कंप्यूटर में इसे इंस्टाल करना होगा 
> 
> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
> 
> 
> आपको इस pdf फाइल से सहायता मिलेगी 
> 
> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/res/pdf...support_en.pdf


मनोज भाई शुक्रिया 

मनोज भाई एक बात और बताओ 

सिस्टम को रिमोट में ले करके क्या विंडो या ड्राईवर भी डाले जा सकते है 

क्योकि मेने कभी इस तरहा का कोई कम नही किया 
मतलब सिस्टम को रिमोट पर नही लिया

जिस सिस्टम को रिमोट पर लेना है उसमे ड्राईवर और अन्य सोफ्टवेअर डालने है 

करपया मदद करे

----------


## saam

> मनोज भाई शुक्रिया 
> 
> मनोज भाई एक बात और बताओ 
> 
> सिस्टम को रिमोट में ले करके क्या विंडो या ड्राईवर भी डाले जा सकते है 
> 
> क्योकि मेने कभी इस तरहा का कोई कम नही किया 
> मतलब सिस्टम को रिमोट पर नही लिया
> 
> ...



जी बिलकुल ये हो सकता हे. 
अगर उस सिस्टम की हार्ड डिस्क में सोफ्टवेअर पहेले से हे तो आपको वही पर उसे RUN करके इंस्टाल करना होगा और उस सिस्टम में नहीं हे तो आप सोफ्टवेअर अपलोड करके भी इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.
रही बात ड्राईवर की तो अगर उसकी C.D. हे तो तुमने जिसका सिस्टम रिमोट मोड पर लिया हे उसे कहो की वो उस C.D. को C.D. रायटर में डाले और फिर वो जब रन हो तो तुम उसे इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.

----------


## saam

WINDOW XP में अगर हमें कोई MP3 में फोटो एड करनी हे तो हम WINDOW MEDIA PLAYER 11 से ये कर सकते हे पर अगर WINDOW 7 में करनी हो तो क्या करना पड़ेगा जहा तक हो सके में कोई भी सोफ्टवेअर इस्तमाल नहीं करना चाहता हो सके तो WINDOW MEDIA PLAYER से इसका हल बताये.

----------


## Dark Rider

> जी बिलकुल ये हो सकता हे. 
> अगर उस सिस्टम की हार्ड डिस्क में सोफ्टवेअर पहेले से हे तो आपको वही पर उसे RUN करके इंस्टाल करना होगा और उस सिस्टम में नहीं हे तो आप सोफ्टवेअर अपलोड करके भी इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.
> रही बात ड्राईवर की तो अगर उसकी C.D. हे तो तुमने जिसका सिस्टम रिमोट मोड पर लिया हे उसे कहो की वो उस C.D. को C.D. रायटर में डाले और फिर वो जब रन हो तो तुम उसे इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.


बिलकुल ठीक ......

----------


## Dark Rider

> WINDOW XP में अगर हमें कोई MP3 में फोटो एड करनी हे तो हम WINDOW MEDIA PLAYER 11 से ये कर सकते हे पर अगर WINDOW 7 में करनी हो तो क्या करना पड़ेगा जहा तक हो सके में कोई भी सोफ्टवेअर इस्तमाल नहीं करना चाहता हो सके तो WINDOW MEDIA PLAYER से इसका हल बताये.


जो पिक्चर लगानी  है उसे पहले कॉपी कर लेना 

और इस तरह से पेस्ट करो 



source: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...ayer#section_2

----------


## saam

भाई जो सोंग ALBUM में नहीं हे उसे केसे इनमे डाले.

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई जो सोंग ALBUM में नहीं हे उसे केसे इनमे डाले.


कोई भी सोंग जो एडिट करना है उसकी प्रोपर्टी में जाओ और खुद एडिट करो

----------


## sanjeetspice

> जी बिलकुल ये हो सकता हे. 
> अगर उस सिस्टम की हार्ड डिस्क में सोफ्टवेअर पहेले से हे तो आपको वही पर उसे RUN करके इंस्टाल करना होगा और उस सिस्टम में नहीं हे तो आप सोफ्टवेअर अपलोड करके भी इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.



ओके भाई शुक्रिया 



> रही बात ड्राईवर की तो अगर उसकी C.D. हे तो तुमने जिसका सिस्टम रिमोट मोड पर लिया हे उसे कहो की वो उस C.D. को C.D. रायटर में डाले और फिर वो जब रन हो तो तुम उसे इंस्टाल कर सकते हो.


लेकिन भाई उस सिस्टम में असी कोई ओब्सें ही नही है मतलब सिस्टम लैपटॉप है और cd reader ya wrighter कम नही करता मतलब खरब है 

इस लिए मेने पूछा 


क्या अब कुछ हो सकता है 


एक बार फिर बताने का कास्ट करे 

संजीत कुमार

----------


## saam

> ओके भाई शुक्रिया 
> 
> 
> लेकिन भाई उस सिस्टम में असी कोई ओब्सें ही नही है मतलब सिस्टम लैपटॉप है और cd reader ya wrighter कम नही करता मतलब खरब है 
> 
> 
> इस लिए मेने पूछा 
> 
> 
> ...



तो फिर किसी और की सिस्टम में उस C.D. को डाल कर उसे पेन ड्राइव में कॉपी कर ले और लेपटोप की हार्ड डिस्क में कॉपी करले. फिर आप उसे इंस्टाल कर सकोगे इसके आलावा कोई और रास्ता नहीं हे.

----------


## sanjeetspice

> तो फिर किसी और की सिस्टम में उस C.D. को डाल कर उसे पेन ड्राइव में कॉपी कर ले और लेपटोप की हार्ड डिस्क में कॉपी करले. फिर आप उसे इंस्टाल कर सकोगे इसके आलावा कोई और रास्ता नहीं हे.


भाई मेने उस सिस्टम में गूगल हिंदी का सोफ्टवेअर डाला है इस सोफ्टवेअर को complete करने के लिए विंडो xp pack 2की cd  मांग रहा है अब क्या करू

----------


## saam

> भाई मेने उस सिस्टम में गूगल हिंदी का सोफ्टवेअर डाला है इस सोफ्टवेअर को complete करने के लिए विंडो xp pack 2की cd  मांग रहा है अब क्या करू


अब कुछ नहीं हो सकता WRITER तो चल ही नहीं रहा.

----------


## 27saalkaboy

लेकिन यदि हटानी हो तो क्या करें |



> जो पिक्चर लगानी  है उसे पहले कॉपी कर लेना 
> 
> और इस तरह से पेस्ट करो 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...ayer#section_2

----------


## Black Pearl

नियामक जी एक बड़ी समस्या आ गयी है, आप ही कुछ मदद कर सकते हैं।

दरअसल मैंने आपसे पूछ था की मॉड़म कौन सा लूँ, मेरा विचार huwei का था लेकिन वो मेरे शहर मे नहीं मे नहीं मिला, तो मजबूरी मे माइक्रो मैक्स लेना पड़ा। micromax 352, 7.2 mbps.

अब समस्या ये हो गयी है की सिम डालकर यूज करने पर डिवाइस सिस्टम से बार बार कनैक्ट और डिस्कोन्नेक्त होती रहती है, हर सेकंड मे। 

बिना सिम के यूज करू (एक कार्ड रीडर की तरह) तो ठीक चलता है, और मैं अभी इसे सर्विस सेंटर नहीं भेज सकता हूँ। और एक बात ये भी है की ये मेरे दोस्त के सिस्टम मे ठीक चल रही है। 

क्या करूँ।???

----------


## inder123in

*साजिद भाई मीने सी ड्राइव को फॉर्मेट किया तो कुछ जरूरी एक्सेल फ़ाइल भी चली गयी  अब इन्हे वापस लाने मे मेरी मदद करो कोई फास्ट सा रिकवरी सॉफ्टवेयर दो जो dos mode  मे न चले  dos mode  अपनी समझ से बाहर है*

----------


## inder123in

प्रविस्टी क्रमांक 158 





> Thank u sir ji install kar liya search bhi kar liya system ne but wo na save ho raha hai na hi preview dikh raha hai dono hi option ke liye product key and unlock key mang raha hai pls help,ye waisi wali halat ho gayee hai ki manjil samne dikh rahi hai per rasta ka pata nhi hai pls reply soon.thanks once again


में आपको pm कर रहा हू



*मुझे भी इसकी जरूरत है भाई अब पीएम करो या सीएम  मे इंतज़ार मे हूँ*

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी एक बड़ी समस्या आ गयी है, आप ही कुछ मदद कर सकते हैं।
> 
> दरअसल मैंने आपसे पूछ था की मॉड़म कौन सा लूँ, मेरा विचार huwei का था लेकिन वो मेरे शहर मे नहीं मे नहीं मिला, तो मजबूरी मे माइक्रो मैक्स लेना पड़ा। micromax 352, 7.2 mbps.
> 
> अब समस्या ये हो गयी है की सिम डालकर यूज करने पर डिवाइस सिस्टम से बार बार कनैक्ट और डिस्कोन्नेक्त होती रहती है, हर सेकंड मे। 
> 
> बिना सिम के यूज करू (एक कार्ड रीडर की तरह) तो ठीक चलता है, और मैं अभी इसे सर्विस सेंटर नहीं भेज सकता हूँ। और एक बात ये भी है की ये मेरे दोस्त के सिस्टम मे ठीक चल रही है। 
> 
> क्या करूँ।???




usb पोर्ट में प्रोबलम है यदि यह सॉफ्टवेर प्रोबलम है तो आप माय कंप्यूटर पर राईट क्लिक करके प्रोपर्टी ओं करे फिर device मेनेजर  में जाकर पोर्ट को uninstall करे फिर रिस्टार्ट करे यह दुबारा अपने आप डिटेक्ट होकर ठीक हो जायेगी 

यदि नहीं होती है तो किसी hardware के जानकर को दिखाये

----------


## Black Pearl

> usb पोर्ट में प्रोबलम है यदि यह सॉफ्टवेर प्रोबलम है तो आप माय कंप्यूटर पर राईट क्लिक करके प्रोपर्टी ओं करे फिर device मेनेजर  में जाकर पोर्ट को uninstall करे फिर रिस्टार्ट करे यह दुबारा अपने आप डिटेक्ट होकर ठीक हो जायेगी 
> 
> यदि नहीं होती है तो किसी hardware के जानकर को दिखाये


धन्यवाद, लेकिन सभी यूएसबी पोर्ट मे ऐसा ही होता है, सभी मे तो समस्या नहीं होगी, और बाकी पेन ड्राइव या कोई और यूएसबी device ठीक चलती है। मैंने तो विंडो भी दोबारा इंसताल करके देख ली थी लेकिन कोईफ़ायदा नहीं हुआ।/

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद, लेकिन सभी यूएसबी पोर्ट मे ऐसा ही होता है, सभी मे तो समस्या नहीं होगी, और बाकी पेन ड्राइव या कोई और यूएसबी device ठीक चलती है। मैंने तो विंडो भी दोबारा इंसताल करके देख ली थी लेकिन कोईफ़ायदा नहीं हुआ।/


तो hardware problem लगती  है  वैसे कोई मेसेज मिलता है इस दोरान

----------


## Black Pearl

> तो hardware problem लगती  है  वैसे कोई मेसेज मिलता है इस दोरान


नहीं कोई मेसेज नहीं आता है, बस यूं समझ लीजिये की जैसे मैं, डिवाइस को पोर्ट मे बार बारा डालकर निकाल रहा हूँ, ऐसा लगता है,

तो हार्डवेयर के जानकार को ही दिखाना पड़ेगा॥

----------


## Mr. laddi

> Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> ...


* लिंक  डेड है भाई 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> * लिंक  डेड है भाई 
> *


http://www.fileserve.com/file/QhqwPaE

या फिर 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/p2aBfPT

----------


## Mr. laddi

> http://www.fileserve.com/file/QhqwPaE
> 
> या फिर 
> 
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/p2aBfPT


*धन्यवाद भाई 
एक बात और ये इमेज किसी बाहरी हार्ड डिस्क या डी वी डी में बना सकते है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *धन्यवाद भाई 
> एक बात और ये इमेज किसी बाहरी हार्ड डिस्क या डी वी डी में बना सकते है*


dvd में बनाइये बेहतर है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> dvd में बनाइये बेहतर है


 *ओके सर जी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवद*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मनोज जी इस समस्या का समाधान बताये ,

मैं दो स्क्रीन शूट लगा रहा हू एक में इन्टरनेट स्पीड है ,,,,,,,,, जबकि साईट खुलने में इतना अधिक समय लगता है इतना तो मोबाइल में भी नहीं लगता ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,    :confused::confused:

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई मैं अपनी प्रोफ़ाइल में फोटो डालना चाहता हूँ।मगर हो नहीं रहा,किरप्य बताए के कैसे करूँ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मैं अपनी प्रोफ़ाइल में फोटो डालना चाहता हूँ।मगर हो नहीं रहा,किरप्य बताए के कैसे करूँ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी इस समस्या का समाधान बताये ,
> 
> मैं दो स्क्रीन शूट लगा रहा हू एक में इन्टरनेट स्पीड है ,,,,,,,,, जबकि साईट खुलने में इतना अधिक समय लगता है इतना तो मोबाइल में भी नहीं लगता ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,    :confused::confused:


cookies clear कीजिये आप चाहे तो c cleaner  से करिये

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई ये तो हो ज्ञ लेकिन अभी भी फोटो नहीं दिख रही ,क्या करूँ।


>

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये तो हो ज्ञ लेकिन अभी भी फोटो नहीं दिख रही ,क्या करूँ।


फोटो कहाँ लगाई है अवतार में या प्रोफाइल चित्र में

----------


## sukhveer

हो ग्या भाई बहुत शुक्रिया।


> फोटो कहाँ लगाई है अवतार में या प्रोफाइल चित्र में

----------


## Dark Rider

> हो ग्या भाई बहुत शुक्रिया।


welcome जी welcome तो मेरी चोकलेट कहाँ है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> ...





> dvd में बनाइये बेहतर है


*मनोज जी आपने जैसा विडियो में बताया है वोह सब तो समझ आ गया है पर जो कंप्यूटर में एक डी ड्राइव बना कर उसमे से प्रोग्राम चलाया है वोह नहीं हो रहा प्रोग्राम डी वी डी ड्राइव में से चल जाता है पर बैक अप की डी वी डी किस में डाल कर बनाई जायेगी जरा चित्र सहित विस्तार से बताये 
मेरा लैपटॉप एच पी विंडो विस्ता है और एक ड्राइव सी है बस दूसरी है पर वो रिक्वरी वाला पार्ट है 
प्लीस बताये 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*एक बात और जब सी डी बर्न की थी ये मेसेज आया था इस का क्या मतलब है पर सी डी बर्न हो गयी थी*

----------


## sukhveer

जो हुकुम मेरे आका ......


> welcome जी welcome तो मेरी चोकलेट कहाँ है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *एक बात और जब सी डी बर्न की थी ये मेसेज आया था इस का क्या मतलब है पर सी डी बर्न हो गयी थी*


कभी कभी नेरो वास्तविक block size नहीं बता पता है इसके लिए आपको ultra iso का प्रयोग करना चाहिए यह प्रोबलम तब भी आती है जब आपके द्वारा डाउनलोड की  गई फाइल करप्ट हो ऐसी स्थिति में आपको पहले iso फाइल को mount करके चेक करना चाहिए उसके बाद बर्न ताकि आपकी dvd या cd खराब न हो यह एक बूट डिस्क थी और जैसे की मुझे आशा है यह करप्ट बर्न हुई है इसलिएशायद  अब कोई काम की नहीं , यदि आपको लगे तो आप इस फाइल को पुनः डाउनलोड करे , एक बार dvd को बूट करके देखिये 

iso के बारे और अधिक जानने के लिए यहाँ जाये http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=2770&page=3

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी आपने जैसा विडियो में बताया है वोह सब तो समझ आ गया है पर जो कंप्यूटर में एक डी ड्राइव बना कर उसमे से प्रोग्राम चलाया है वोह नहीं हो रहा प्रोग्राम डी वी डी ड्राइव में से चल जाता है पर बैक अप की डी वी डी किस में डाल कर बनाई जायेगी जरा चित्र सहित विस्तार से बताये 
> मेरा लैपटॉप एच पी विंडो विस्ता है और एक ड्राइव सी है बस दूसरी है पर वो रिक्वरी वाला पार्ट है 
> प्लीस बताये 
> धन्यवाद*


जी मुझे लगता है की यहाँ आपको एक portable हार्ड डिस्क drive की जरुरत होगी जिसके अंदर आप अपनी backup फाइल रख सकते है में फ़िलहाल यही करता हू हमारी hdd का क्या भरोसा कब साथ छोड दे इसलिए backup के लिए portable hdd ही बेहतर है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी मुझे लगता है की यहाँ आपको एक portable हार्ड डिस्क drive की जरुरत होगी जिसके अंदर आप अपनी backup फाइल रख सकते है में फ़िलहाल यही करता हू हमारी hdd का क्या भरोसा कब साथ छोड दे इसलिए backup के लिए portable hdd ही बेहतर है


 *मनोज जी मेरे पास दो हार्ड डिस्क है एक्सटर्नल एक1000 gb दूसरी250 gb इसमें बेक अप ले सकता हूँ 
पर जब दुबारा विंडो डालनी होगी तो क्या ये कनेक्ट हो पायेगी कंप्यूटर से क्योंकि विंडो तो दुबारा लोड हो रही होगी 
मेरे कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ रहा कृपा स्टेप बयस्टेप समझाए मेहरबानी होगी 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी मेरे पास दो हार्ड डिस्क है एक्सटर्नल एक दूसरी इसमें बेक अप ले सकता हूँ 
> पर जब दुबारा विंडो डालनी होगी तो क्या ये कनेक्ट हो पायेगी कंप्यूटर से क्योंकि विंडो तो दुबारा लोड हो रही होगी 
> मेरे कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ रहा कृपा स्टेप बयस्टेप समझाए मेहरबानी होगी 
> *


जी आप फ्रेश विन्दोव्ज इंस्टाल करे , सारे सॉफ्टवेर और उपयोगी ड्राईवर आदि डाल ले फिर दूसरी hdd को जोड़े और इस सॉफ्टवेर की मदद से उसका backup इस दूसरी hdd  में ले जो अभी आपने मुझे बताई है इस तरह से आपके पास एक backup तैयार हो जायेगा जो आपकी दूसरी hdd में होगा अब जब भी विन्डोज़ की प्रोबलम हो अपनी दूसरी वाली hdd को जोडीये और इस सॉफ्टवेर dvd से  करके वापस backup को restore करिये

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी आप फ्रेश विन्दोव्ज इंस्टाल करे , सारे सॉफ्टवेर और उपयोगी ड्राईवर आदि डाल ले फिर ......... backup को restore करिये


*धन्यवाद बताने के लिए आज ही शाम को कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई यु ट्यूब से विडिओ डाऊनलोड करने के बाद! उसे cd बनके DVD प्लेयर में चलाया जा सकता है क्या?
यदि नहीं तो कृपया कोई उचित सा आसान सा उपाय बतादें!
यदि हाँ, फिर भी आसान सा कोई उपाय हो तो भी बताएं बंधू!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई यु ट्यूब से विडिओ डाऊनलोड करने के बाद! उसे cd बनके DVD प्लेयर में चलाया जा सकता है क्या?
> यदि नहीं तो कृपया कोई उचित सा आसान सा उपाय बतादें!
> यदि हाँ, फिर भी आसान सा कोई उपाय हो तो भी बताएं बंधू!*


Free Studio

One installation for 43 programs



Download now
Size: 66.06 Mb, Version: 5.0.10

Free YouTube Download
Free YouTube to MP3 Converter
Free YouTube to iPod and PSP Converter
Free YouTube to iPhone Converter
Free YouTube to DVD Converter
Free YouTube Uploader
Free Uploader for Facebook

Free Video to Android Converter
Free Video to Apple TV Converter
Free Video to BlackBerry Converter
Free Video to HTC Phones Converter
Free Video to iPad Converter
Free Video to iPod Converter
Free Video to iPhone Converter
Free Video to LG Phones Converter
Free Video to Motorola Phones Converter
Free Video to Nintendo Converter
Free Video to Nokia Phones Converter
Free Video to Samsung Phones Converter
Free Video to Sony Phones Converter
Free Video to Sony Playstation Converter
Free Video to Sony PSP Converter
Free Video to Xbox Converter

Free DVD Video Converter
Free Video to DVD Converter
Free Video to Flash Converter
Free 3GP Video converter
Free Video to MP3 Converter
Free Video to JPG Converter
Free Audio Converter
Free Audio to Flash Converter

Free DVD Video Burner
Free Disc Burner
Free Audio CD Burner
Free Audio CD to MP3 Converter

Free Screen Video Recorder
Free Image Convert and Resize
Free Video Dub
Free Audio Dub
Free Video Flip and Rotate

Free 3D Photo Maker
Free 3D Video Maker



http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm




http://download.dvdvideosoft.com/FreeStudio.exe

----------


## hot-men

*क्या ISO फाइल को बर्न करने के लिए कोई अच्छा सा सॉफ्टवेयर है.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Free Studio
> 
> One installation for 43 programs
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Free YouTube to iPod and PSP Converter
> Free ..be Uploader
> ...


*भाई तुम्हारे पास वाकई में जादू की छड़ी है यार! हा हा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *क्या ISO फाइल को बर्न करने के लिए कोई अच्छा सा सॉफ्टवेयर है.*


यदि आपको iso फाइल ही बर्न करनी है तो आपको ultra iso  ठीक रहेगा में स्वयं उपयोग में लेता हू 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=500&page=305

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई तुम्हारे पास वाकई में जादू की छड़ी है यार! हा हा*


आपका शुक्रिया भारत जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> cookies clear कीजिये आप चाहे तो c cleaner  से करिये
> 
> http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download




भाई कोई फ्री वेर्सिओन दे

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई कोई फ्री वेर्सिओन दे


जी  फ्री ही है लिंक वाही है ध्यान से देखिये निचे है वो तो सिर्फ donate के लिए है लिंक्स निचे ही है

----------


## sukhveer

थैंक्स मनोज भाई।


> जी हा win 7  में हमें इस सॉफ्टवेर की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है 
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...res/readyboost

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई हम अपने os में registerd इन्स्टाल किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर की key कैसे जान सकते है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई हम अपने os में registerd इन्स्टाल किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर की key कैसे जान सकते है।


http://www.winkeyfinder.com/

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

----------


## sukhveer

थैंक्स मनोज भाई।


> http://www.winkeyfinder.com/
> 
> http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

----------


## sukhveer

सोर्री भाई चॉक्लेट नहीं है,खतम हो ग्यी,फिर कभी try करूंगा।


> http://www.winkeyfinder.com/
> 
> http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई हम join dropbox का ऑप्शन कैसे लगा सकते है ,मैंने त्रि किया पर कुछ ओर ही लिंक पेस्ट हुआ,लेकिन खुलता dropbox का होमेपगे ही है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई हम join dropbox का ऑप्शन कैसे लगा सकते है ,मैंने त्रि किया पर कुछ ओर ही लिंक पेस्ट हुआ,लेकिन खुलता dropbox का होमेपगे ही है।


dropbox की साईट पर जाकर login करो फिर इस लिंक को देखो यही से मिलेगी

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई हम किसी भी विडियो में कोई ओर सॉन्ग कैसे डाल सकते है।

----------


## mzone420

*मनोज भाई मेरी भी एक समस्या है... vlc में हिंदी सबटाइटल कैसे use करूँ???*

----------


## chand Moon

manij bhai kya aap mujhe arconis migrate easy ka full version de sakte hain

----------


## jaunty

Manoj bhai... namaskar...............

Hindi me nahi likh pane k liye maafi.....
mere paas  do samasya hai.....
1. maine hindi indica software install kiya tha,,,,, Windows 7 me to bakhubi kaam kiya but XP me bilkul hi kaam nahi karta.......
2. mere pass ek movies hai mkv file ki... bt ushe VLC me play karte hai to pic. phata - phata aata hai.....

kripya samadhan batawe.....

Samadhan agar ho sake to Offline wala ho....

Dhanyabad....

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई हम किसी भी विडियो में कोई ओर सॉन्ग कैसे डाल सकते है।


इसके लिए कई सॉफ्टवेर आते है फ़िलहाल फ्री में और size में छोटा तो यही है डाउनलोड करके try करो |

http://www.videotool.net/video-audio...version.htm?mg

----------


## sukhveer

शुक्रिया मनोज भाई।try करके देखता हूँ ,।


> इसके लिए कई सॉफ्टवेर आते है फ़िलहाल फ्री में और size में छोटा तो यही है डाउनलोड करके try करो |
> 
> http://www.videotool.net/video-audio...version.htm?mg

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई मेरी भी एक समस्या है... vlc में हिंदी सबटाइटल कैसे use करूँ???*


http://www.videohelp.com/tools/VSFilter_DirectVobSub

----------


## Dark Rider

> manij bhai kya aap mujhe arconis migrate easy ka full version de sakte hain


कृपया सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में सम्पर्क करे | वहाँ लवली भाई और मास्टर जी आपके लिए तैयार है |

----------


## mzone420

> http://www.videohelp.com/tools/VSFilter_DirectVobSub


*
भाई ये कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ा... डाउनलोड तो कर लिया....इंस्टाल भी कर लिया पर अब क्या करना है????


नोटपैड पर हिंदी में सबटाइटल लिखने के अलावा भी कोई रास्ता है??? वैसे नोट पैड पर लिखने से ?????? ???  ????? आता है|||*

----------


## badboy123455

*मनोज जी पता नहीं ये बात कहा पुछु लेकिन मेने इक सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे में पढ़ा था evernote करके 
उसमे आप किसी आपने द्वारा लिखे हुए text [किसी कॉपी में] की फोटो ले और फिर वो उसे नोटपेड फाइल में बदल देगा लेकन मुझे कुछ समज नहीं आया आप कुछ जानते हो तो बताये*

----------


## badboy123455

*मनोज जी पता नहीं ये बात कहा पुछु लेकिन मेने इक सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे में पढ़ा था evernote करके 
उसमे आप किसी आपने द्वारा लिखे हुए text [किसी कॉपी में] की फोटो ले और फिर वो उसे नोटपेड फाइल में बदल देगा लेकन मुझे कुछ समज नहीं आया आप कुछ जानते हो तो बताये*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> भाई ये कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ा... डाउनलोड तो कर लिया....इंस्टाल भी कर लिया पर अब क्या करना है????
> 
> 
> नोटपैड पर हिंदी में सबटाइटल लिखने के अलावा भी कोई रास्ता है??? वैसे नोट पैड पर लिखने से ?????? ???  ????? आता है|||*


तो और कोई सुझाव नही है , unicode की समस्या है  जल्द ही कोई प्लयेर मिलेगा तो सूचित करूँगा , शायद vlc में यह जल्द ही आये ||

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी पता नहीं ये बात कहा पुछु लेकिन मेने इक सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे में पढ़ा था evernote करके 
> उसमे आप किसी आपने द्वारा लिखे हुए text [किसी कॉपी में] की फोटो ले और फिर वो उसे नोटपेड फाइल में बदल देगा लेकन मुझे कुछ समज नहीं आया आप कुछ जानते हो तो बताये*


जी हा यह  कुछ तो ठीक है और कुछ गलत  है यह आपकी text वाली पिक्चर को वैसे की वैसे ही सेव करता उसे टेक्स्ट में नही बदलता है | में भी इसका उपयोग अपने मोबाइल में करता हू |
आप इसका पहला ही पिचर पढ़े |और डाउनलोड तो आप करोगे ही |

http://www.evernote.com/about/learn_more/



यदि आपको इस तरह का काम निकलना है तो आपको OCR software  की आवश्यकता है |

----------


## badboy123455

> जी हा यह  कुछ तो ठीक है और कुछ गलत  है यह आपकी text वाली पिक्चर को वैसे की वैसे ही सेव करता उसे टेक्स्ट में नही बदलता है | में भी इसका उपयोग अपने मोबाइल में करता हू |
> आप इसका पहला ही पिचर पढ़े |और डाउनलोड तो आप करोगे ही |
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/about/learn_more/
> 
> 
> 
> यदि आपको इस तरह का काम निकलना है तो आपको OCR software  की आवश्यकता है |


 *हा आपने सही कहा ये मोबाइल में ही काम करता हे मुझे ऐसा सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए जो कॉपी में लिखे टेक्स्ट को नोटपेड में बदल दे जेसे मुझे फोरम पर कुछ लिखना हो तो में उसको कॉपी में लिखकर फोटो लू और उस को टेक्स्ट में बदल कर यहाँ पेस्ट कर दू [पहले भी इक प्रविष्टि की थी पता नहीं कहा गायब हो गई]*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *हा आपने सही कहा ये मोबाइल में ही काम करता हे मुझे ऐसा सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए जो कॉपी में लिखे टेक्स्ट को नोटपेड में बदल दे जेसे मुझे फोरम पर कुछ लिखना हो तो में उसको कॉपी में लिखकर फोटो लू और उस को टेक्स्ट में बदल कर यहाँ पेस्ट कर दू [पहले भी इक प्रविष्टि की थी पता नहीं कहा गायब हो गई]*


मेने ही हटाई है मेरी बात पूरी होने से पहले ही आपने लिख दिया था 

आप सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में OCR software  की मांग करे |

----------


## badboy123455

> मेने ही हटाई है मेरी बात पूरी होने से पहले ही आपने लिख दिया था 
> 
> आप सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में OCR software  की मांग करे |


* ठीक हे जी थोडा जल्दी ही पोस्टिंग का दी थी शायद*

----------


## badboy123455

*मनो जी यार इक बात और हे पता नहीं कहा पुछू 
प्रोफाइल के निचे याहू,जीमेल,के निसान केसे बनाऊ*

----------


## The Master

> *मनो जी यार इक बात और हे पता नहीं कहा पुछू 
> प्रोफाइल के निचे याहू,जीमेल,के निसान केसे बनाऊ*



सेटिंग्स --> प्रोफ़ाइल संपादित करें -->  Instant Messaging --> आपकि उचित नेट्वर्क कि id


धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> सेटिंग्स --> प्रोफ़ाइल संपादित करें -->  Instant Messaging --> आपकि उचित नेट्वर्क कि id
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


आभार मास्टर जी  |

----------


## draculla

क्या हम पिक्चर की साइज छोटी रखते हुए,उसकी लम्बाई और चौड़ाई बढ़ा सकते हैं?
साथ में पिक्चर का रिजोलुसन भी कम ना हो?

----------


## draculla

एक बात और पता नहीं मेरा IE खुद ब खुद ओपन हो जाता है और अलग अलग साईट साईट खोल देता है.
मैंने तो कुकी सब डिलीट कर के देख लिया लेकिन समस्या खत्म नहीं हुई है.
इस पर कोई सुझाव है?

----------


## Dark Rider

> एक बात और पता नहीं मेरा IE खुद ब खुद ओपन हो जाता है और अलग अलग साईट साईट खोल देता है.
> मैंने तो कुकी सब डिलीट कर के देख लिया लेकिन समस्या खत्म नहीं हुई है.
> इस पर कोई सुझाव है?


या तो आपने किसी साईट पर क्लीक किया होगा जो दुनिया भर के add दिखाती है या फिर आपका ie किसी ad ware से ग्रस्त है | दोनों दशाओ में पहला एक सुझाव यही है की adblock  को इंस्टाल करे , और pc मे कोइ भी freeware इंस्टाल करने से पहले  यदि वो कोई कोई addons  इंस्टाल रहा है तो उसका टिक हटाया करे , कई फ्री सॉफ्टवेर में विज्ञापन के लिए ad-ware होते है |

----------


## Teach Guru

लगे रहो है बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो |

----------


## draculla

> या तो आपने किसी साईट पर क्लीक किया होगा जो दुनिया भर के add दिखाती है या फिर आपका ie किसी ad ware से ग्रस्त है | दोनों दशाओ में पहला एक सुझाव यही है की adblock  को इंस्टाल करे , और pc मे कोइ भी freeware इंस्टाल करने से पहले  यदि वो कोई कोई addons  इंस्टाल रहा है तो उसका टिक हटाया करे , कई फ्री सॉफ्टवेर में विज्ञापन के लिए ad-ware होते है |



धन्यवाद 
कोई adblock का नाम भी सुझाइए.

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद 
> कोई adblock का नाम भी सुझाइए.


यदि आपने admucher का उपयोग नही किया है तो करे बहुत ही शानदार है एक महीने फ्री भी |

----------


## badboy123455

> सेटिंग्स --> प्रोफ़ाइल संपादित करें -->  Instant Messaging --> आपकि उचित नेट्वर्क कि id
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


 *धन्यवाद मास्टर साब क्या मुझे ओनलाइन वायरस स्केनर की कोई साईट बता सकते हे जहा पर ऑनलाइन स्केन हो जाये और वायरस भी मिट जाये 
और इक बात वायरस तो हम जानते हे लिकिन spywere क्या होते हे*

----------


## draculla

> यदि आपने admucher का उपयोग नही किया है तो करे बहुत ही शानदार है एक महीने फ्री भी |


चलो भाई डाल दिया हूँ.
आशा करता हूँ की अब अपने आप ब्राउजर नहीं खुलेगा.
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> यदि आपने admucher का उपयोग नही किया है तो करे बहुत ही शानदार है एक महीने फ्री भी |


अभी भी समस्या जस की तस ही है भाई!

----------


## Dark Rider

> अभी भी समस्या जस की तस ही है भाई!


http://www.malwarebytes.org/

http://antivirus.about.com/od/spywar...arespyware.htm

----------


## badboy123455

> *धन्यवाद मास्टर साब क्या मुझे ओनलाइन वायरस स्केनर की कोई साईट बता सकते हे जहा पर ऑनलाइन स्केन हो जाये और वायरस भी मिट जाये 
> और इक बात वायरस तो हम जानते हे लिकिन spywere क्या होते हे*


 *यार मास्टर जी तो पता नहीं कहा गए मनो जी आप ही कुछ प्रकास डाले इस पर*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *यार मास्टर जी तो पता नहीं कहा गए मनो जी आप ही कुछ प्रकास डाले इस पर*


http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

best है अब तक का , इसकी एक boot disc भी है यहाँ  उसे भी try  में इन्फेक्टेड pc के लिए यही लेता हू |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सर जी मेरा लैपटॉप अपने आप ही स्लीप मोड में चला जाता है हर बार नहीं पर ज्यादातर ऐसा ही होता है हमेशा बिजली से कनेक्ट रहता है बेटरी ज्यादा नहीं चल पाती नीचे सेट्टिंग का शोट है कोई हल ????????*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*और सर जी नाम चेंज करने को कह रहे थे आप*

----------


## badboy123455

> http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
> 
> best है अब तक का , इसकी एक boot disc भी है यहाँ  उसे भी try  में इन्फेक्टेड pc के लिए यही लेता हू |


*महाराज ये तो डाउनलोड मांग रहा हे मुझे तो ऑनलाइन चाहिए
ऑनलाइन तो हे लेकिन इक इक फाइल को चेक करता हे पूरी DRIVE KESE स्केन कर्रू*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *महाराज ये तो डाउनलोड मांग रहा हे मुझे तो ऑनलाइन चाहिए
> ऑनलाइन तो हे लेकिन इक इक फाइल को चेक करता हे पूरी DRIVE KESE स्केन कर्रू*


न जी कोई नहीं करेगा , वैसे भी इसके लिए बहुत शानदार नेट चाहिए , आप इसकी बूट डिस्क ही डाउनलोड कर लीजिए , गारंटी मेरी है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *और सर जी नाम चेंज करने को कह रहे थे आप*


फिर से याद दिला देता हू ...........

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मेरा लैपटॉप अपने आप ही स्लीप मोड में चला जाता है हर बार नहीं पर ज्यादातर ऐसा ही होता है हमेशा बिजली से कनेक्ट रहता है बेटरी ज्यादा नहीं चल पाती नीचे सेट्टिंग का शोट है कोई हल ????????*


*शुक्रिया सर जी पर इसका क्या हल है ????????????*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मेरा लैपटॉप अपने आप ही स्लीप मोड में चला जाता है हर बार नहीं पर ज्यादातर ऐसा ही होता है हमेशा बिजली से कनेक्ट रहता है बेटरी ज्यादा नहीं चल पाती नीचे सेट्टिंग का शोट है कोई हल ????????*


*शुक्रिया सर जी पर इसका क्या हल है ????????????*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *शुक्रिया सर जी पर इसका क्या हल है ????????????*


power plan  बदलो  battery वाला

----------


## The Master

> *यार मास्टर जी तो पता नहीं कहा गए मनो जी आप ही कुछ प्रकास डाले इस पर*



मित्र आपने मनोज जी का हैकिंग का सुत्र तो जरुर पढा होगा ।

चलो spyware क्या है ?

ये Malware का एक प्रकार है ।

अब Malware क्या है ?

ये short form है  malicious software के लिए ।

अब malicious software क्या है ?

ऎसे sofware जो दुसरे softwares या फ़िर OS कि खामियों का फ़ायदा उठा कर कंप्युटर को नुकसान पहुँचा सकते है ।

अब वापस spyware पे - जैसे इसका नाम है ये युसर को पता चले बिना install हो जाते है और छुपकर रह्ते है और उसकि जानकारि इकठ्ठा करते है । 

अब मनोज जी का हैकिंग का सुत्र -

मनोज जी ने keylogger के बारे मे विस्तार से और अच्छे से बताया है |

keylogger भी एक  spyware हि है ।

धन्यवाद ।




:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## badboy123455

> न जी कोई नहीं करेगा , वैसे भी इसके लिए बहुत शानदार नेट चाहिए , आप इसकी बूट डिस्क ही डाउनलोड कर लीजिए , गारंटी मेरी है |


*मनो जी बूट डिस्क का क्या अभिप्राय हे यहाँ दो डाउनलोड लिंक हे कोनसा लिंक डाउनलोड करू*

----------


## The Master

> *मनो जी बूट डिस्क का क्या अभिप्राय हे यहाँ दो डाउनलोड लिंक हे कोनसा लिंक डाउनलोड करू*


kaspersky rescue disk 10

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनोज  जी  यू-ट्यूब   से वीडियो कैसे डाऊनलोड करें

----------


## badboy123455

> kaspersky rescue disk 10


 *मास्टर जी यार ये तो २०० मब का हे अगर इसका तोर्रेंट हो तो मुझे पम करे और ये फूल version हे या ट्रायल*

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज  जी  यू-ट्यूब   से वीडियो कैसे डाऊनलोड करें


या तो idm डाल लो या फिर यह 

http://www.xilisoft.com/download-youtube-video.html

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मेरा लैपटॉप अपने आप ही स्लीप मोड में चला जाता है हर बार नहीं पर ज्यादातर ऐसा ही होता है हमेशा बिजली से कनेक्ट रहता है बेटरी ज्यादा नहीं चल पाती नीचे सेट्टिंग का शोट है कोई हल ????????*





> power plan  बदलो  battery वाला


*कौन सा करूं
पर एक बात है मैं तो सिर्फ पावर पर ही चलाता हूँ क्योंकि बैटरी बहुत ही कम समय चल पाती है लैपटॉप तीन चार साल पुराना हो गया है*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
> 
> best है अब तक का , इसकी एक boot disc भी है यहाँ  उसे भी try  में इन्फेक्टेड pc के लिए यही लेता हू |


मेरे लैपटॉप में अवास्त है इसे भी इंस्टाल करलूं तो कोई प्रोब्लम तो नहीं होगी और कैसे इस्तेमाल करूं 
और दूसरी बात Rescue Disk 10 का इस्तेमाल करना हो तो कैसे करें सही कंप्यूटर पर और इन्फेक्टेड कंप्यूटर पर भी विस्तार से बताये

----------


## Dark Rider

> *कौन सा करूं
> पर एक बात है मैं तो सिर्फ पावर पर ही चलाता हूँ क्योंकि बैटरी बहुत ही कम समय चल पाती है लैपटॉप तीन चार साल पुराना हो गया है*


put the computer to sleep : never : never.

----------


## The Master

> *मास्टर जी यार ये तो २०० मब का हे अगर इसका तोर्रेंट हो तो मुझे पम करे और ये फूल version हे या ट्रायल*




मित्र ये खुद ही resume support करता है तो टोरंतो कि क्या जरुरत है।

ये फ़ुल हि है मित्र ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> put the computer to sleep : never : never.


 *
कर दिया दोनों तरफ नेवर नेवर क्या होगा बाद में बताऊंगा 
धन्यवद*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मेरे लैपटॉप में अवास्त है इसे भी इंस्टाल करलूं तो कोई प्रोब्लम तो नहीं होगी और कैसे इस्तेमाल करूं 
> और दूसरी बात Rescue Disk 10 का इस्तेमाल करना हो तो कैसे करें सही कंप्यूटर पर और इन्फेक्टेड कंप्यूटर पर भी विस्तार से बताये


*इसका उतर भी दे देते दस पन्द्रह मिनट में काम पर जाना है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *इसका उतर भी दे देते दस पन्द्रह मिनट में काम पर जाना है*


विस्तार से देना है अभी व्यस्त हू आराम से कल देख लेना |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> विस्तार से देना है अभी व्यस्त हू आराम से कल देख लेना |


 *ओके सर जी धन्यवाद*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुझे ये बताये मित्र की विन्डोज़ एक्स पी के स्टार्ट बटन की जगह अपना नाम लिखना है तो क्या करना होगा,
 क्या ये बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर के संभव है ........*

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र ये खुद ही resume support करता है तो टोरंतो कि क्या जरुरत है।
> 
> ये फ़ुल हि है मित्र ।


 *ठीक हे मित्र तब  इसे ही डाउनलोड करता हू*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*एक और मुश्किल है मोज़ेल्ला की aadon download them all उससे जब भी किसी वेब साईट से चित्र डाउनलोड करता हूँ तो छोटे छोटे ही आते है क्या कोई सेटिंग में बदलाव करना होगा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मुझे ये बताये मित्र की विन्डोज़ एक्स पी के स्टार्ट बटन की जगह अपना नाम लिखना है तो क्या करना होगा,
>  क्या ये बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर के संभव है ........*


दो ही रस्ते मिले है एक HEX EDITOR से और एक थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर से |
आसान यही रहेगा की आप इस सॉफ्टवेर की ही मदद ले ले |

डाउनलोड

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे लैपटॉप में अवास्त है इसे भी इंस्टाल करलूं तो कोई प्रोब्लम तो नहीं होगी और कैसे इस्तेमाल करूं 
> और दूसरी बात Rescue Disk 10 का इस्तेमाल करना हो तो कैसे करें सही कंप्यूटर पर और इन्फेक्टेड कंप्यूटर पर भी विस्तार से बताये


आप इसे अवस्त के साथ शुरू कर सकते है |क्योकि यह बूट डिस्क है इस लिए इसे किसी भी pc पर चलाया जा सकता है जिस प्रकार , xp या किसी भी os की बूट डिस्क होती है उसी तरह , जब आप इसे रन करेंगे तो आपका इसका ग्राफिकल interface चुनना है | बाकि आसान है समझ जायेंगे | इस डिस्क का सबसे ज्यादा फायदा तभी है जब आपका pc बहुत बुरी तरह इन्फेक्टेड हो और कोई भी antivirus इंस्टाल नहीं हो पा रहा हो |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *एक और मुश्किल है मोज़ेल्ला की aadon download them all उससे जब भी किसी वेब साईट से चित्र डाउनलोड करता हूँ तो छोटे छोटे ही आते है क्या कोई सेटिंग में बदलाव करना होगा*


यह इस कार्य के लिए बना ही नहीं है laddi जी , यह एक तरह से built in  डाउनलोड मेनेजर है बस }

----------


## Teach Guru

> दो ही रस्ते मिले है एक HEX EDITOR से और एक थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर से |
> आसान यही रहेगा की आप इस सॉफ्टवेर की ही मदद ले ले |
> 
> डाउनलोड



आपका बहुत बहुत आभार ये स्टार्ट बटन  रिनेमर बड़े कमाल का है |:cheers:

----------


## Mr. laddi

> आप इसे अवस्त के साथ शुरू कर सकते है |क्योकि यह बूट डिस्क है इस लिए इसे किसी भी pc पर चलाया जा सकता है जिस प्रकार , xp या किसी भी os की बूट डिस्क होती है उसी तरह , जब आप इसे रन करेंगे तो आपका इसका ग्राफिकल interface चुनना है | बाकि आसान है समझ जायेंगे | इस डिस्क का सबसे ज्यादा फायदा तभी है जब आपका pc बहुत बुरी तरह इन्फेक्टेड हो और कोई भी antivirus इंस्टाल नहीं हो पा रहा हो |


* इसके बारे में भी बताये क्या ये इंस्टाल करके स्केन कर सकता हूँ अवास्त के साथ और बाद में uninstall कर दूँ या रहने दूँ 
क्योंकि मैं सिर्फ स्केन करके चेक करना चाहता हूँ क्योंकि दस पन्द्रह दिन पहले लैपटॉप बिलकुल ही स्लो हो गया था फिर मैंने सिस्टम रिस्टोर किया था तब से ठीक तो चल रहा है बस तसल्ली करना चाहता हूँ*

----------


## The Master

> * इसके बारे में भी बताये क्या ये इंस्टाल करके स्केन कर सकता हूँ अवास्त के साथ और बाद में uninstall कर दूँ या रहने दूँ 
> क्योंकि मैं सिर्फ स्केन करके चेक करना चाहता हूँ क्योंकि दस पन्द्रह दिन पहले लैपटॉप बिलकुल ही स्लो हो गया था फिर मैंने सिस्टम रिस्टोर किया था तब से ठीक तो चल रहा है बस तसल्ली करना चाहता हूँ*



इसे आप scan करने और virus remove करने के बाद निकाल दिजिए क्युँकि जहाँ तक मुझे पता है ये on demand scanner है नाकि real time । 

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> इसे आप scan करने और virus remove करने के बाद निकाल दिजिए क्युँकि जहाँ तक मुझे पता है ये on demand scanner है नाकि real time । 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


*शुक्रिया मास्टर जी*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> put the computer to sleep : never : never.





> *
> कर दिया दोनों तरफ नेवर नेवर क्या होगा बाद में बताऊंगा 
> धन्यवद*


*बात नहीं बनी अब भी एक बार बंद हुआ है*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

EA Cricket 07 की फाइल सेव नहीं होती  क्या करू 


 मेरी हार्ड डिस्क खरब हो गई थी अब नई लगाई है तब से ये प्रॉब्लम है क्या करू

----------


## Dark Rider

> EA Cricket 07 की फाइल सेव नहीं होती  क्या करू 
> 
> 
>  मेरी हार्ड डिस्क खरब हो गई थी अब नई लगाई है तब से ये प्रॉब्लम है क्या करू


इस तरह से एक फोल्डर बना ओ C:\Users\Administrator\Documents\EA SPORTS(TM) Cricket 07

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बात नहीं बनी अब भी एक बार बंद हुआ है*


http://www.troublefixers.com/stop-wi...n-closing-lid/

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> इस तरह से एक फोल्डर बना ओ C:\Users\Administrator\Documents\EA SPORTS(TM) Cricket 07


बना के देख लिया नह हुआ ...........


game में massege आता है   ----- unable to save profile

----------


## Dark Rider

> बना के देख लिया नह हुआ ...........
> 
> 
> game में massege आता है   ----- unable to save profile


क्या आप बता सकते है की आपका कोनसा वर्जन है कही यह ipl pat*ch वाला वर्जन तो नहीं है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> put the computer to sleep : never : never.





> http://www.troublefixers.com/stop-wi...n-closing-lid/


*जैसा पोस्ट में कहा था मैंने वैसा कर दिया है देखते है क्या होता है अब 
पर वो लिंक विंडो सेवेन के लिए था मेरा विस्ता है पर मेरे वो आप्शन थी सो मैंने चेंज कर दिया 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## sushilnkt

सब को देते हो हम क्या आप के दुश्मन हे जो हम को नहीं देते हो

----------


## Dark Rider

> सब को देते हो हम क्या आप के दुश्मन हे जो हम को नहीं देते हो


क्या चाहिए ...? भाई आपको

----------


## Dark Rider

> *जैसा पोस्ट में कहा था मैंने वैसा कर दिया है देखते है क्या होता है अब 
> पर वो लिंक विंडो सेवेन के लिए था मेरा विस्ता है पर मेरे वो आप्शन थी सो मैंने चेंज कर दिया 
> धन्यवाद*


जी हा मुझे पता था की दोनों same है विस्टा का user भी तो रहा हू कभी | आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी मैं यहाँ ड्राइविंग स्कूल जाता हूँ लाइसेन्स करने के लिए वो हमें एक सी डी देते है घर पर रिटेन टेस्ट की प्रेक्टिस करने के लिए क्योंकि टेस्ट कंप्यूटर पर होता है
उस सी डी खास बात है वो एक ही बार एक्टीवेट हो पाती है उसके साथ जो कोड देते है वो एक ही बार काम करता है अगर किसी कारन वश आपका कंप्यूटर इन्फेक्ट हो जाये विंडो दुबारा डालनी पड़े या वो प्रोग्राम किसी तरह uninstall हो जाये तो आप दुबारा उस का कुछ नहीं कर सकते
आपको फिर से नया कोड लेना पड़ेगा एक्टिवेट करने के लिए 
क्या कुछ हो सकता है इस बारे में 
ये डी वी डी चार जी बी से ऊपर है कोशिश करूँगा अपलोड करने की *

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी मैं यहाँ ड्राइविंग स्कूल जाता हूँ लाइसेन्स करने के लिए वो हमें एक सी डी देते है घर पर रिटेन टेस्ट की प्रेक्टिस करने के लिए क्योंकि टेस्ट कंप्यूटर पर होता है
> उस सी डी खास बात है वो एक ही बार एक्टीवेट हो पाती है उसके साथ जो कोड देते है वो एक ही बार काम करता है अगर किसी कारन वश आपका कंप्यूटर इन्फेक्ट हो जाये विंडो दुबारा डालनी पड़े या वो प्रोग्राम किसी तरह uninstall हो जाये तो आप दुबारा उस का कुछ नहीं कर सकते
> आपको फिर से नया कोड लेना पड़ेगा एक्टिवेट करने के लिए 
> क्या कुछ हो सकता है इस बारे में 
> ये डी वी डी चार जी बी से ऊपर है कोशिश करूँगा अपलोड करने की *


करनी ही पडेगी जी |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कहाँ अपलोड करूँ  मनोज जी
mediafire या jumbofiles पर
 दोनों अकाउंट है मेरे पास*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *कहाँ अपलोड करूँ  मनोज जी
> mediafire या jumbofiles पर
>  दोनों अकाउंट है मेरे पास*


media fire ठीक रहेगा |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> media fire ठीक रहेगा |


*बढिया सर जी अभी मेरे पास एक घंटा है कुछ तो अपलोड कर ही दूँगा*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *मनोज जी मैं यहाँ ड्राइविंग स्कूल जाता हूँ लाइसेन्स करने के लिए वो हमें एक सी डी देते है घर पर रिटेन टेस्ट की प्रेक्टिस करने के लिए क्योंकि टेस्ट कंप्यूटर पर होता है
> उस सी डी खास बात है वो एक ही बार एक्टीवेट हो पाती है उसके साथ जो कोड देते है वो एक ही बार काम करता है अगर किसी कारन वश आपका कंप्यूटर इन्फेक्ट हो जाये विंडो दुबारा डालनी पड़े या वो प्रोग्राम किसी तरह uninstall हो जाये तो आप दुबारा उस का कुछ नहीं कर सकते
> आपको फिर से नया कोड लेना पड़ेगा एक्टिवेट करने के लिए 
> क्या कुछ हो सकता है इस बारे में 
> ये डी वी डी चार जी बी से ऊपर है कोशिश करूँगा अपलोड करने की *


मित्र क्या ये डीवीडी सिर्फ एक बार इन्स्टाल करती है। और क्या ये डीवीडी इंटरनेट का भी इस्तेमाल करती है।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मित्र क्या ये डीवीडी सिर्फ एक बार इन्स्टाल करती है। और क्या ये डीवीडी इंटरनेट का भी इस्तेमाल करती है।


*हाँ मित्र कुछ ऐसा ही है इंस्टाल तो हो जाती है पर एक्टिवेट एक ही बार हो पाती है 
समय की कमी चल रही है मनोज जी अभी सिर्फ 25% ही अपलोड कर पाया हूँ*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी एक और प्रोब्लम आ गयी है मेरा टास्क मेनेजर नहीं खुल रहा हैं 
क्या हो गया होगा ?????*

----------


## kamini

*इसे कैसे solve करे?*

----------


## mzone420

*भाई लोगों मेरे पास एक micromax का mBrowser है जो सिर्फ cdma sim support करता है..इसके साथ mts क सिम आया था.. पर उस सिम की वलेडिटी खतम हो गयी... अब समस्या ये है की उसमें कोई दूसरा सिम काम नहीं कर रहा... अनलोक कैसे करूँ??*

ये समस्या मैंने पहले भी बताई थी पर किसी नें हल नहीं की :(

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी एक और प्रोब्लम आ गयी है मेरा टास्क मेनेजर नहीं खुल रहा हैं 
> क्या हो गया होगा ?????*


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...%20Manager.reg


anti virus  का ध्यान रखो यह समस्या virus से हुई है , खैर इस फाइल को डबल क्लिक कर लेना ठीक हो जायेगी , साथ ही anti virus कोई अच्छा सा डालो |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *इसे कैसे solve करे?*


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...nesolution.reg

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई लोगों मेरे पास एक micromax का mBrowser है जो सिर्फ cdma sim support करता है..इसके साथ mts क सिम आया था.. पर उस सिम की वलेडिटी खतम हो गयी... अब समस्या ये है की उसमें कोई दूसरा सिम काम नहीं कर रहा... अनलोक कैसे करूँ??*
> 
> ये समस्या मैंने पहले भी बताई थी पर किसी नें हल नहीं की :(


जैहिन्द भाई को नहीं बताया |

----------


## Teach Guru

> *इसे कैसे solve करे?*


मी.laddy & kamini 

*आप ये छोटा सा टूल डाउनलोड फिर 
रेकोवर बटन पर क्लिक करें आपका काम हो जायेगा |*



WinRecover.zip

----------


## Teach Guru

> *भाई लोगों मेरे पास एक micromax का mBrowser है जो सिर्फ cdma sim support करता है..इसके साथ mts क सिम आया था.. पर उस सिम की वलेडिटी खतम हो गयी... अब समस्या ये है की उसमें कोई दूसरा सिम काम नहीं कर रहा... अनलोक कैसे करूँ??*
> ये समस्या मैंने पहले भी बताई थी पर किसी नें हल नहीं की :(


*मित्र आपका mBrowser अन्लोक तो हो सकता है लेकिन फिर भी ये सिर्फ cdma sim support करेगा|*

----------


## kamini

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...nesolution.reg


* धन्यवाद...! मेरी प्रोब्लेम सोल्व हो गई है|*



> मी.laddy & kamini 
> 
> *आप ये छोटा सा टूल डाउनलोड फिर 
> रेकोवर बटन पर क्लिक करें आपका काम हो जायेगा |*
> 
> 
> 
> WinRecover.zip


*धन्यवाद...!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> * धन्यवाद...! मेरी प्रोब्लेम सोल्व हो गई है|*



आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## Teach Guru

> * धन्यवाद...! मेरी प्रोब्लेम सोल्व हो गई है|*
> 
> 
> *धन्यवाद...!*


आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया |

----------


## mzone420

> जैहिन्द भाई को नहीं बताया |


*बताया तो था पर कोई उत्तर नहीं आया उनकी तरफ से......:(*




> *मित्र आपका mBrowser अन्लोक तो हो सकता है लेकिन फिर भी ये सिर्फ cdma sim support करेगा|*



*हाँ ये तो मुझे भी पता है दोस्त.... बस इसे अनलोक कर दो यार किसी भी तरह...*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...%20Manager.reg
> 
> 
> anti virus  का ध्यान रखो यह समस्या virus से हुई है , खैर इस फाइल को डबल क्लिक कर लेना ठीक हो जायेगी , साथ ही anti virus कोई अच्छा सा डालो |


*मनोज जी ये प्रोब्लम आ रही है*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मनोज जी ये प्रोब्लम आ रही है*


मेरे ख्याल से आपके सिस्टम  में trojan  है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी ये प्रोब्लम आ रही है*


pc को safe  मूड में रन करो , इसके लिए windows  के स्टार्ट होने से पहले f8 को दबाइए , लिस्ट में से safe mode  को चुने और इंटर करे , फिर अच्छा सा anti virus  इंस्टाल करे |

अब यही पर उस फाइल को भी apply करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे ख्याल से आपके सिस्टम  में trojan  है


जी हा तभी तो यह समस्या आई है मेने इन्हें पहले वाले पेज पर यही कहा है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मेरे ख्याल से आपके सिस्टम  में trojan  है


ये trojan कैसे निकालूं इस का इस्तेमाल करू ???????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये trojan कैसे निकालूं इस का इस्तेमाल करू ???????????


जी हा में भी इसे ही काम लेता हू , और ज्यादातर उस बूट डिस्क को |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी हा में भी इसे ही काम लेता हू , और ज्यादातर उस बूट डिस्क को |


मैंने सेफ मोड में चला कर देखा है पर वोही प्रोब्लम है 
स्केन करूं प्रोग्राम से या बूट करूँ सी डी से मेरे पास है
या और कोई हल ??????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैंने सेफ मोड में चला कर देखा है पर वोही प्रोब्लम है 
> स्केन करूं प्रोग्राम से या बूट करूँ सी डी से मेरे पास है
> या और कोई हल ??????????



बूट डिस्क से स्कैन करो |

----------


## Mr. laddi

मेरे लैपटॉप में अवास्त है की डाल कर इंस्टाल किया है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> बूट डिस्क से स्कैन करो |


बूट डिस्क से कैसे कैसे किस आप्शन पर जाना है थोडा सा बता दे  मेरे पास विंडो विस्ता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे लैपटॉप में अवास्त है की डाल कर इंस्टाल किया है


तो भी कोई बात नही वैसे में इस पर भरोसा नही करता हू , में आरम्भ से microsoft security , और  avg  ही डालता हू |

आप plz बूट डिस्क से बूट करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

> बूट डिस्क से कैसे कैसे किस आप्शन पर जाना है थोडा सा बता दे  मेरे पास विंडो विस्ता है


यह आसान है अपने सिस्टम में cd को डालो और इसे रिस्टार्ट करो , फिर f10 को दबाते रहो , बूट मेन्यू का आप्शन आएगा ,अब cd rom  को चुनिए , बूटिंग स्टार्ट हो जायेगी , हो सकता है आपको कोई दूसरा बटन दबाना पड़े जैसे f9  या f3  यह आप्पके सिस्टम पर डिफेंड है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> तो भी कोई बात नही वैसे में इस पर भरोसा नही करता हू , में आरम्भ से microsoft security , और  avg  ही डालता हू |
> 
> आप plz बूट डिस्क से बूट करे |


  microsoft security पूरा काम करती है ?????????
मुझे लिंक देंगे प्लीज़ 
बूट स्कैन मैं दोपहर को करूँगा अभी आठ बजे मुझे काम पर जाना है आप कृपया बता दे किस किस तरह करनी है स्कैन

----------


## Mr. laddi

मनोज जी जो आपने पुरे सिस्टम का बेकप लेने का तरीका बताया था सारे सॉफ्टवेर के साथ वोह कहाँ है

----------


## Dark Rider

> microsoft security पूरा काम करती है ?????????
> मुझे लिंक देंगे प्लीज़ 
> बूट स्कैन मैं दोपहर को करूँगा अभी आठ बजे मुझे काम पर जाना है आप कृपया बता दे किस किस तरह करनी है स्कैन


http://www.microsoft.com/en-in/secur...s/default.aspx

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी जो आपने पुरे सिस्टम का बेकप लेने का तरीका बताया था सारे सॉफ्टवेर के साथ वोह कहाँ है


प्रथम पेज पर इस सूत्र में |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी धन्यवाद 
Rescue disk चलाने के बाद पांच आप्शन आते है 
restart
shut down 
hardware info
rescue ............ graphic mode
........................text mode 
इसके बाद क्या करना है 
वैसे मैंने सिस्टम रिस्टोर कर लिया था कल सो अब सब ठीक है 
पर फिर भी आप बता दें 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी धन्यवाद 
> Rescue disk चलाने के बाद पांच आप्शन आते है 
> restart
> shut down 
> hardware info
> rescue ............ graphic mode
> ........................text mode 
> इसके बाद क्या करना है 
> वैसे मैंने सिस्टम रिस्टोर कर लिया था कल सो अब सब ठीक है 
> ...


graphic mode...................

----------


## Mr. laddi

*शुक्रिया सर जी*

----------


## hot-men

*मनोज जी जब किसी भी फाइल को RAR Ya ZIP File कोन्वेर्ट करते हैं तो उसको लोक करने के लिए पासवर्ड कैसे लगाया जाता है कृप्या बताएँ की कैसे करना है ताकि उसे कोई और कोई न खोल सके.*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी जब किसी भी फाइल को RAR Ya ZIP File कोन्वेर्ट करते हैं तो उसको लोक करने के लिए पासवर्ड कैसे लगाया जाता है कृप्या बताएँ की कैसे करना है ताकि उसे कोई और कोई न खोल सके.*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=2770&page=13

----------


## basanti

मेरी वेबसाइट का SEO के लिए किस तरह का सोफ्टवेर लू ! कोई फ्री या सरलता से काम करने का तरीका बताये . सो के लिए सभी गुमराह करते हे .आप ही कुछ सही रास्ता बता सकते हे.धन्यवाद .

----------


## hot-men

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=2770&page=13


आप का तहे दिल से शुक्रिया मित्र,
और मेरी तरफ से * सवीकार करें.

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप का तहे दिल से शुक्रिया मित्र,
> और मेरी तरफ से * सवीकार करें.



आपका स्वागत है मित्र 

 



|¯¯¯|__'  /¯¯,¯¯\  |\¯¯ \   /¯¯/| |\¯¯¯(\_/            |¯¯¯|_|¯¯'|           /¯¯¯/\__\‘  |¯¯¯|_|¯¯'| (¯¯(_)¯¯)      ___    
|_____'| |\____ /|' \  \__\/__/ /' \/     (/¯¯\°         |\______/|          |\___\)¯¯¯)°|\______/|  |¯|__ |¯|‘   _(   __\  
|_____'|  \|___ |/ °  '\|____ |/'   |¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|           \|_____|/‘           \|     |¯¯¯|   \|_____|/‘   ¯|__ |¯° /____)__| 
‘                            '              ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯'                                     ¯¯¯¯¯¯                      ‘         |____|‘

----------


## mzone420

*मनोज भाई मुझे फोटो पे हिंदी लिखना है कैसे लिखूं???*

----------


## Neelima

मनोज जी,
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4077 पर दिये गये मेरे लगभग सभी लिंक डिलीट हो गये हैं, कृपया कोई उचित समाधान बतलाये । अधिकांशतः फाईलें filesonic और fileserve पर थी ।

----------


## Neelima

मनोज जी,
Avira Antivir के साथ क्या microsoft security डाल लेना चाहिये । windows XP

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी,
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4077 पर दिये गये मेरे लगभग सभी लिंक डिलीट हो गये हैं, कृपया कोई उचित समाधान बतलाये । अधिकांशतः फाईलें filesonic और fileserve पर थी ।


मुझे नही पता की आपने फाइल खुद ने अपलोड की है या नेट से ली  है |
यदि नेट से ली है तो कोशिश किया करे की media fire या  megaupload की ही लिंक हो यह दोनों फाइल होस्टिंग साईट जल्दी से फाइल डिलीट नही करती है , आपके पास एनी लिंक्स हो तो मुझे दीजिए में इन्हें वापस एडिट करके नए लिंक्स लगा देता हू |

और यदि आप खुद इन्हें अपलोड करती है तो multi होस्टिंग साईट पर अपलोड करे मतलब कई सारी पर एक साथ |

http://www.multiupload.com/




> मनोज जी,
> Avira Antivir के साथ क्या microsoft security डाल लेना चाहिये । windows XP



जी हा कोई समस्या नहीं है पहले Avira Antivir इंस्टाल करे फिर  microsoft security , हा ध्यान यह रखना है की आपका pc इतना हैवी तो हो की दो antivirus सॉफ्टवेर चला सके नही तो pc हेंग होगा |अन्य कोई समस्या नही है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई मुझे फोटो पे हिंदी लिखना है कैसे लिखूं???*


http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/

यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड करो फिर जैसे फोरम पर लिखते हो उसी तरह से किसी भी पिक्चर पर लिख पाओगे |

----------


## kajal pandey

*आपके १०००० पोस्ट पूरे होने वाले है मनोज जी .......दिया की ओरे से अग्रिम बधाई स्वीकार कीजिये*

----------


## mzone420

*ये तो ट्रायल वरजन है.... फिर भी सुक्रिया  ....*




> http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/
> 
> यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड करो फिर जैसे फोरम पर लिखते हो उसी तरह से किसी भी पिक्चर पर लिख पाओगे |

----------


## yogiraj_1984

मित्र मनोज मेरे कम्पुटर से कल से कोई डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है कोई उपाय बताये 
धन्यवाद् 
क्लिक करने पर ये आ रहा है 
  Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

   Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

   What you can try: 
     Diagnose Connection Problems  

     More information 

This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost. 
The website is temporarily unavailable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section. 

For offline users

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds 

Click the Favorites Center button , click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view. 

To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages) 

Click Tools , and then click Work Offline. 
Click the Favorites Center button , click History, and then click the page you want to view.

----------


## shivharebetul

मित्र, मै window xp का  startup sound जो की .wav format में होता है .उसे बदल चुका हू .मै उसका टाइम बढ़ाकर २५ सेकंड करना चाहता हू .मदद करे.अग्रिम में धन्यवाद

----------


## kingofmasala

yes you are right

----------


## mzone420

> http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/
> 
> यहाँ से इसे डाउनलोड करो फिर जैसे फोरम पर लिखते हो उसी तरह से किसी भी पिक्चर पर लिख पाओगे |


*भाई इसका की भी दे देते, बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी........*

----------


## Programmer

> मित्र मनोज मेरे कम्पुटर से कल से कोई डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है कोई उपाय बताये 
> धन्यवाद् 
> क्लिक करने पर ये आ रहा है 
>   Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 
> 
>    Most likely causes:
> You are not connected to the Internet. 
> The website is encountering problems. 
> There might be a typing error in the address. 
> ...


I think bro u r Using A Rim Net broadband , Recently rim block shearing site so u can't download now.

----------


## Programmer

> मित्र, मै window xp का  startup sound जो की .wav format में होता है .उसे बदल चुका हू .मै उसका टाइम बढ़ाकर २५ सेकंड करना चाहता हू .मदद करे.अग्रिम में धन्यवाद


its easy , cut the music file for  २५ सेकंड with any audio cutter then use it. if u don't have a audio cutter then Go to Software on demand .

----------


## Programmer

> yes you are right


Who is right yaar ?

----------


## Programmer

> *भाई इसका की भी दे देते, बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी........*


Look in  Your PM Bro....................

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी आप मोजिल्ला फायरफोक्स में कौन-सा version इस्तमाल करते है ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> priy mitr manoj ji aap mozilla firefox me kaun-sa version istamaal karte hai ? (hindi na likhne ke liye sorry abhi mobile se hu isliye)



Firefox 5.0 ..................

----------


## shivharebetul

> its easy , cut the music file for  २५ सेकंड with any audio cutter then use it. if u don't have a audio cutter then Go to Software on demand .


मित्र मै वो पहले ही कट कर चुका था . startup sound सिर्फ १० सेकंड ही चलता है .सुझाव दे

----------


## yogiraj_1984

हाँ भाई मुझे भी एसा ही लगता है 
पैर इसका इलाज क्या है  


> I think bro u r Using A Rim Net broadband , Recently rim block shearing site so u can't download now.

----------


## Nandumali

dear frnds

mujhe bataye  kya you tube se download ho sakta hai 
agar hota hai to kese plz madad kare

----------


## mzone420

> dear frnds
> 
> mujhe bataye  kya se download ho sakta hai 
> agar hota hai to kese plz madad kare


you tube से डाउनलोड करने का सबसे आसान तरीका मेरे ख्याल से.. idm+firefox है....

आप mozilla firefox browser का इस्तेमाल करें और idm(internet download manager) डाउनलोड कर लें.. 
फिर जब भी आप विडियो देखेंगे,, उसमें अपने आप डाउनलोड का ओपसन आ जाएगा..

----------


## Teach Guru

> you tube से डाउनलोड करने का सबसे आसान तरीका मेरे ख्याल से.. idm+firefox है....
> 
> आप mozilla firefox browser का इस्तेमाल करें और idm(internet download manager) डाउनलोड कर लें.. 
> फिर जब भी आप विडियो देखेंगे,, उसमें अपने आप डाउनलोड का ओपसन आ जाएगा..


*बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र , बहुत बढ़िया...........*

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई software on demand में cracking kit नाम का soetware दिया ग्या है,download करने के बाद इसे यूस कैसे करना है समझ नहीं आया,किरप्य आप इसे use करने की जानकारी step by step बताने का कष्ट करे।

----------


## sukhveer

कहा ग्ये मनोज भाई..........................


> मनोज भाई software on demand में cracking kit नाम का soetware दिया ग्या है,download करने के बाद इसे यूस कैसे करना है समझ नहीं आया,किरप्य आप इसे use करने की जानकारी step by step बताने का कष्ट करे।

----------


## sukhveer

??????????????????????


> मनोज भाई software on demand में cracking kit नाम का soetware दिया ग्या है,download करने के बाद इसे यूस कैसे करना है समझ नहीं आया,किरप्य आप इसे use करने की जानकारी step by step बताने का कष्ट करे।

----------


## bindal33

> में आपको सिर्फ सॉफ्टवेर बता सकता हू मेने इससे कुछ वर्ष पहले बहुत पुराना डाटा रिकवर किया था 
> आप इसकी सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांग कीजिये मिल जायेगा 
> 
> http://ntfs-recovery.com/


भाई मुझे भी इसका नया वेर्जिन चाहिए , एक बार आपने दिया था २.१ वेर्जिन , हांलाकि उससे मेरा काम हो गया था मगर नए वेर्जिन का रिजल्ट बढ़िया हे , कृप्या मुझे भी नया वेर्जिन देने का कष्ट करें , आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Andrason

भाई इसका की मुझे भी आपकीं मेहरबानी होगी

----------


## kinshu

*भाई जी एक सवाल हेई और उसका जवाब थोडा जल्दी चैये हो सके तो कल तक  ... क्या हम आईडिया नेट सेटर  के द्वारा चार कंप्यूटर चला सकते हे क्या ? और इसे केसे उपयोग किया जाये क्या कोई स्विच या मोडेम लेना पड़ेगा*

----------


## rb908

http://www.mediafire.com/?ytzzjzzj3yt 
ntfs recovery full version 4.2

----------


## cneha.sunny

विन्दोव्स ७ ultimate की key चाहीये.....plz help me

----------


## donsplender

> Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> ...



मित्र मुझे इसका फुल वर्जन चाहीये । उपर दिये दोनों लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे है । कोर्इ दूसरा लिंक हो तो बताएं ।

----------


## dishadey

क्या किसी  के सभी pics एक  सेव हो सकते है ???

----------


## dontklpdbaby@gmail.com

मुझे ms word हिंदी क्रुति देव फॉण्ट को विंडोज 7 में pdf  फाइल में कन्वर्ट करने का कनवर्टर चाहिए कृपया उपलब्ध करवाने की कृपा करे

----------


## ashwanimale

भाईयों, मेरा सिस्टम बहुत पुराना हो गया है, मैं पेजमेकर, फोटोशाप, कोरल-15 को अछि तरह चलाने लायक मिनी लैपटाप खरीदने की सोच रहा हूं, बजट20 हजार में एचपी मिनी4108 सेकंड जनरेशन, एटम एन2600 डीसी,2जीबीरेम, 320जीबीहार्डडिस्क,10.1  स्क्रीन, डाॅसबेस,कैम है इसमें, क्या यह ठीक रहेगा, अपने विचारों से अवगत करायें,

----------

